# First thing Pax says: “never had driver not help me with my luggage”



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax’s husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.

then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says “I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage.”

This was funny and shocking to me. Maybe I’m wrong but I thought if someone desires assistance from another human, they kindly first ask for it? is that not what humans are taught instinctively to do? Also Am I a driver or a porter? I get paid to do one thing.

I would have gladly helped had she asked for it.. instead, after she made that ridiculous passive aggressive comment, i silently sat there and watched her load the bag into the front seat because it was a ridiculous comment considering she never asked for help, plus her comment was uncalled for. She didn’t even say “hi” to me yet, she was just mad I didn’t jump out the car like a Chinese phone factory slave to do more work than I get paid for.

Plus they had a guitar, Which is a delicate instrument. Airlines always end up damaging things like guitars, so I didn’t want to possibly damage that or anything else tha they have (this is another reason why I tend to now shy away from touching other people’s luggage and property. imagine the nightmare If something in luggage slips and falls out your hand and breaks, or maybe it broke in the airport and they still blame the uber driver for it.) she would be the type to blame/report me for the guitar being broken in half even though united airlines tossed it around ... see where im going with this?


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

Instacancel


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

RDWRER said:


> Instacancel


When I heard her say that, I pulled out the phone and was about to cancel but it was a nice lengthy ride that I needed so I just put up with it. The rest of the trip she realized I was a nice person so she actually didn't talk and just complimented me on a few things. Husband was the nIce guy and enjoyed conversation.

gave her the 3 stars. Would normally give 1 star but I didn't want retaliation as 1 Star is more noticable.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Yeah, I don't do a lot of stuff.. as I have stated on this site often... But I do believe we are in a customer service business.. 

Stop being a lazy ass and help load the luggage, nothing pisses me off more than watching other Uber drivers pull up at the airport and they just sit their fat asses in the driver seat while the customer tries to figure out their Trunk and load luggage... Whole time. Drivers picking his nose.... Lazy ass. 

If for no other reason than to protect my paint and car I not only Help but I take bags out of Passengers hands to load myself and ensure they do not scratch my car... In the end it comes off as great customer service... If your not doing this for at least AIRPORT LUGGAGE. You sir are a lazy entitled driver ASS and should stay home.

And lastly you should be ashamed of yourself for not offering help to an elderly couple anyway.... Regardless of if they asked.... Asshat. And your I didn't want to damage anything crap is a sorry ass excuse for you being such a lazy ass...

Yep ... There you have it... Bet you were expecting us all to agree with you.. NOPE your an example of today's lazy self entitled bratpack... Get a real job. Your making the rest of us look bad.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Yeah, I don't do a lot of stuff.. as I have stated on this site often... But I do believe we are in a customer service business..
> 
> Stop being a lazy ass and help load the luggage, nothing pisses me off more than watching other Uber drivers pull up at the airport and they just sit their fat asses in the driver seat while the customer tries to figure out their Trunk and load luggage... Whole time. Drivers picking his nose.... Lazy ass.
> 
> ...


and if I pack the guitar but they blame me for United airlines breaking it, now what?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> and if I drop the guitar and it breaks, now what?


Then you deal with it... Most passengers would not let you load it anyway if they cared about it that much... Difference is at least you tried.. which will in most cases pay off in tips from airport runs... My tips show that I am customer service oriented... Do yours?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I would not tip and I would 1-star this driver.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I jump out of my car immediately when I see anything that might / should go in the trunk. Why? Nice scuff, long scratch, and torn rubber trunk seal from times that a pax carelessly threw crap in without me getting there in time. 

It's also an opportunity to stretch and just the right thing to do.


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

I never let pax try and jam anything in my car. In fact if they even attempt. I cancel. I don’t want there careless asses, breaking my car. It’s not for customer service. But I play that card.

Specially if there hot! Then I am more than willing to put your luggage in my trunk for you. 😉


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

I always do the luggage loading and unloading....not a 100% sure tip but a better chance of one....plus I get to stretch my legs...


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Help old people with their bags. It’s not rocket science. No wonder people think we’re scumbags.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Denver Dick said:


> I always do the luggage loading and unloading....not a 100% sure tip but a better chance of one....plus I get to stretch my legs...


I don't want anyone damaging my 40k SUV.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Even if you aren't a decent human being who would help elderly people, for your own car's protection load the luggage. I never allow people to put into or take out of my trunk.

Don't cry when you get a big scratch or dent on your car when someone smacks luggage into it.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Even if you aren't a decent human being who would help elderly people for your own car's protection load the luggage. I never allow people to put into or take out of my trunk.
> 
> Don't cry when you get a big scratch or dent on your car when someone smacks luggage into it.


The ones that don't help people with their bags will be the ones crying the loudest when their car gets scratched


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

The only and single reason I help with the bag is the pax not giving a **** about out vehicles. Don’t want dent or scratches.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I put on my best Jedi voice, and with respect say to you... "You want to go home and rethink your life".


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


I stayed out longer than I should have Sunday morning and had 3 XL airport runs. All 3 got pissed when I didn't jump out to help with luggage. When they all said something, I told them that they packed those heavy bags, lugged them to the pickup spot, so they can load and unload them also. They always say something stupid like they pay me allot to be helpful. I tell them that Goober makes the lions share and I am not a bell hop at a hotel and I don't do bags. They are always surprised to learn how little a 60 ride a driver gets! I flatly refuse to do luggage! They don't like it, call someone else.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I don’t really help people with luggage because by the time I open my trunk they’ve already loaded whatever it is. If they have multiple bags I sometimes do but the airport is busy and I’m not gonna get out then get barked at by the security guards who hate Uber drivers and will always come up and tell you to “keep it moving.”
I also don’t like hustling to pick up their bag like I’m begging for a tip. You see people do that all the time pretending to strain under the weight so you’ll feel bad for them and give them money. I’m no a slave and I don’t need to impress my master.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

mch said:


> Help old people with their bags. It's not rocket science. No wonder people think we're scumbags.


In general I go by that but you know what? If the trip is a minimum ride and I'm having a bad day sometimes I'm just not in the mood to load 7 bags for $3. OTOH, older folks do seem to tip more often in my experience...


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

mch said:


> The ones that don't help people with their bags will be the ones crying the loudest when their car gets scratched


who drives a pristine car for Uber? My car is already scratched. These are the same boomers who drive their brand new cars and then pretend they're not already destroying them by shuttling people around. I'd rather have a scratch then have somebody throw up. It's just a car. My Camry bumper is made of plastic and the only scratches it had were there when I bought it used.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BadYota said:


> who drives a pristine car for Uber? My car is already scratched. These are the same boomers who drive their brand new cars and then pretend they're not already destroying them by shuttling people around. I'd rather have a scratch then have somebody throw up. It's just a car. My Camry bumper is made of plastic and the only scratches it had were there when I bought it used.


Sounds like you take great pride in your car! Just drive this around and no worries for scratches or dents.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

BadYota said:


> who drives a pristine car for Uber? My car is already scratched. These are the same boomers who drive their brand new cars and then pretend they're not already destroying them by shuttling people around. I'd rather have a scratch then have somebody throw up. It's just a car. My Camry bumper is made of plastic and the only scratches it had were there when I bought it used.


Ummm I do....


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

BadYota said:


> I don't really help people with luggage because by the time I open my trunk they've already loaded whatever it is. If they have multiple bags I sometimes do but the airport is busy and I'm not gonna get out then get barked at by the security guards who hate Uber drivers and will always come up and tell you to "keep it moving."
> I also don't like hustling to pick up their bag like I'm begging for a tip. You see people do that all the time pretending to strain under the weight so you'll feel bad for them and give them money. I'm no a slave and I don't need to impress my master.


I don't care how old they are. I draw the line at luggage. It let them know that their money gets them from point a to point b. Period.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

its pretty rude to travel with so many bags, make drivers load 7 bags and then these pax never tip. I hurt my shoulder lifting a really heavy bag and of course no tip. People young or old need to start packing light, and if they make drivers lift heavy bags, have the courtesy to tip.

Overpack heavy bags with unnecessary garbage, then expect drivers to load bags and never tip....


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

dnlbaboof said:


> its pretty rude to travel with so many bags, make drivers load 7 bags and then these pax never tip. I hurt my shoulder lifting a really heavy bag and of course no tip. People young or old need to start packing light, and if they make drivers lift heavy bags, have the courtesy to tip.
> 
> Overpack heavy bags with unnecessary garbage, then expect drivers to load bags and never tip....


So as everyone knows Southwest doesn't charge for 1 bag. I will load it up for my 10 day's to visit dad over Christmas. I, however, will take care of the luggage and will still tip. I would NEVER ask someone to lug my heavy shit!


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


I would normally help but... Know for a fact I have a mild double hernia. Rotator cuffs feeling better after not loading bags for a month or so. Loading luggage for pax should be an automatic tip but sadly it's not. 5 stars is enough for Uber drivers! Luckily I've avoided the elderly couple w/ tons of bags so far. What the hell is AA thinking allowing "premier" pax to check 69 pound bags?!


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Funky Monkey said:


> I would normally help but... Know for a fact I have a mild double hernia. Rotator cuffs feeling better after not loading bags for a month or so. Loading luggage for pax should be an automatic tip but sadly it's not. 5 stars is enough for Uber drivers! Luckily I've avoided the elderly couple w/ tons of bags so far. What the hell is AA thinking allowing "premier" pax to check 69 pound bags?!


Mine won't be 69 pounds but it will be 50 for sure! I created that bag, I will heft it and tip! It is the few goober rids I will take this year!


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> Mine won't be 69 pounds but it will be 50 for sure! I created that bag, I will heft it and tip! It is the few goober rids I will take this year!


I was in pathetic enough shape that I had my drivers' help load my heavyish carry on a few weeks ago. But I know I'll always tip $5 to Love! I've been in the service industry too long to get where someone's coming from watching you do all the work then not tipping a dime


----------



## LoLo SF (Jul 12, 2019)

We have no health insurance, workers comp or state disability and you people lift your pax' luggage!? Do we get paid enough to inflict that type of longterm damage upon ourselves or risk injury and being out of work with no pay? Nope. We indeed do not.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


LOWER RATES MEAN
GET USED TO IT !

" NO NEED TO TIP " !


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


I would have said, "I bet you never had an Uber driver kick you out either."


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Sounds like you take great pride in your car! Just drive this around and no worries for scratches or dents.
> 
> View attachment 383774


my car is in great condition, but I'm not gonna lose my mind over a scratch. I'm only Uber X so why should I drive anything else but the above? &#129315; if me and Mohammed both get paid the same amount, no need for me to ruin a new car while he has one with 350,000 miles 1 year from being being kicked off?



Dekero said:


> Ummm I do....
> 
> View attachment 383772
> View attachment 383773


Uber appreciates your loyal devotion to duty. Here's a free cookie from subway


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Pax: I've never had a driver not load my luggage before.
Driver: I am honored to be your first. You never forget your first you know.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Stop doing airport pickups.

You're welcome.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> - "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."


- "Well, as the saying goes, there's a first time for everything!"

And, because you sensibly did not start the trip before verifying that the pax were transportable and well behaved, you eject them, unload their luggage for them back onto the sidewalk and then no show them.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Yeah, I don't do a lot of stuff.. as I have stated on this site often... But I do believe we are in a customer service business..
> 
> Stop being a lazy ass and help load the luggage, nothing pisses me off more than watching other Uber drivers pull up at the airport and they just sit their fat asses in the driver seat while the customer tries to figure out their Trunk and load luggage... Whole time. Drivers picking his nose.... Lazy ass.
> 
> ...


Not so. I agree with him. Our job is to get them from point A to point B. That said, I do help the elderly and disabled.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

stpetej said:


> Not so. I agree with him. Our job is to get them from point A to point B. That said, I do help the elderly and disabled.


If Uber can claim to be a technology company, then I'm simply a transportation company. Uber doesn't give rides, I don't load luggage! Do semi drivers load their trailers? Nope!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Oftentimes I load, mostly to prevent damage to my own car, but also because of passengers don't know how to play Tetris with the bags.

If you get a sense of people's personalities, you may be able to pick up the types of people that do tip.. Experience teaches you it.

Higher platform (XL and up) is more likely to tip.

Older people, in general, are much more likely to tip.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Senior citizens are instant assistance. Its old school way of doing things. It should be innate that u help them out. By the way, majority of them tip.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BadYota said:


> my car is in great condition, but I'm not gonna lose my mind over a scratch. I'm only Uber X so why should I drive anything else but the above? &#129315; if me and Mohammed both get paid the same amount, no need for me to ruin a new car while he has one with 350,000 miles 1 year from being being kicked off?


All kidding aside I have always said the best way to do Uber X specifically is with a 3 - 4k car with basic liability insurance and no car loan. Car blows up or gets trashed you just walk away from it and get another one. Makes the most financial sense for X. I did XL with a 2007 Honda Odyssey with 190k miles on it. I got rear ended by a beer truck and didn't even report it to Uber because no pax in the van. Beer distributor paid good $$$. I admit during the 6 weeks it took to get my money I still used it with a big dent in the rear hatch and bumper scraped up. I drive nights only so that helped but not one single report to Uber from a pax.

Having said that I still load luggage into my trunk because it would bother me to have a pax scratch or dent my car. Also, I go out of my way to help seniors and the disabled. That's just me.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Elderly couple


I'm so grateful for drivers like you who make me look sensational!

There's this new thing. It's called kindness. I guess some folks have it and some don't.

If I'm sitting in a crowded waiting room and an older person comes in, I don't offer my seat. I get up so they can take it.

Same goes for luggage. I help everyone. But especially the elderly. Not for a reward! Because to me it's right. I enjoy being helpful to my fellow human beings.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


Should've looked dead at her and told her...


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I always load anything going into my vehicle.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> I don't want anyone damaging my 40k SUV.


I don't want my father turning over in his grave if by some chance he's watching me sit there like some putz while someone is struggling to put their bag in my car. I don't care if I'm not getting paid enough or I don't wind up getting tipped. My self respect is in tact knowing Im not some uncivilized animal &#128514; . This reminds me of that wheelchair thread.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Old, young, male, female, one bag, multiple bags. Doesn't really matter to me. I always help them both ways. Guess I'm old-school like that... 🤷‍♂️


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

mch said:


> My self respect is in tact knowing Im not some uncivilized animal


Sharp post!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

mch said:


> I don't want my father turning over in his grave if by some chance he's watching me sit there like some putz while someone is struggling to put their bag in my car. I don't care if I'm not getting paid enough or I don't wind up getting tipped. My self respect is in tact knowing Im not some uncivilized animal &#128514; . This reminds me of that wheelchair thread.


Amen.
And, I always get out and open the door for ladies.



kc ub'ing! said:


> I'm so grateful for drivers like you who make me look sensational!
> 
> There's this new thing. It's called kindness. I guess some folks have it and some don't.
> 
> ...


Amazing.
Glad we can agree on something.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I also take off my coat and lay it over a puddle for the ladies so they can keep their feet dry while entering and exiting my vehicle. People honk since I’m blocking traffic but they don’t know anything about respect. Guess I’m medieval like that


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

No one ever puts anything in my rig except me.

People are both careless and stupid.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> No one ever puts anything in my rig except me.
> 
> People are both careless and stupid.


Agreed.

And then the lazy fat bastards gripe about scratches.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Allot of us don't give a shit about the $2 tip that granny gave because you loaded/unloaded her 200 pound bag! Goober isn't paying for your hospital bills! The reason granny packed 200 pounds of bull shit she doesn't need is because she knows there are dip shits willing to help her! I refuse to hurt myself or pull something because someone can't resist packing 150 pounds of fruit cake that her grand kids will hate anyway! You eager beavers that are "people pleasers" can keep that $2 bullshit tip. Granny packed it. She can hoist it in and out of my SUV hatch herself! That is ALL on her! I drive bar hours 15 hours a week as a supplement to my M-F real job. I ain't pulling a nut for some POSSIBILITY of a tip! If they draw me at 4am Sunday morning, THEY are loading it and unloading it themselves! Paid the same either way. Pride or the job? F YOU! Because she is elderly! NOPE I am not falling for it! :thumbup:


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> Allot of us don't give a shit about the $2 tip that granny gave because you loaded/unloaded her 200 pound bag! Goober isn't paying for your hospital bills! The reason granny packed 200 pounds of bull shit she doesn't need is because she knows there are dip shits willing to help her! I refuse to hurt myself or pull something because someone can't resist packing 150 pounds of fruit cake that her grand kids will hate anyway! You eager beavers that are "people pleasers" can keep that $2 bullshit tip. Granny packed it. She can hoist it in and out of my SUV hatch herself! That is ALL on her! I drive bar hours 15 hours a week as a supplement to my M-F real job. I ain't pulling a nut for some POSSIBILITY of a tip! If they draw me at 4am Sunday morning, THEY are loading it and unloading it themselves! Paid the same either way. Pride or the job? F YOU! Because she is elderly! NOPE I am not falling for it! :thumbup:


You have a nut?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Agreed.
> 
> And then the lazy fat bastards gripe about scratches.


I don't have 1 scratch on my ride! Call me fat and lazy all you want too dipshit! I am not pulling a nut for some fictitious tip! You people pleasers can have that 2 buck tip to help pay for you pulling something because someone didn't want to pay a baggage fee!



Wolfgang Faust said:


> You have a nut?


I still have 2 of them because I don't hoist luggage for morons that pack to heavy! The people pleasing lap dogs can do it for that allusive tip! Tell themselves " I am a professional" and "it is the right thing to do" bull shit! Kidding themselves


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> I don't have 1 scratch on my ride! Call me fat and lazy all you want too dipshit! I am not pulling a nut for some fictitious tip! You people pleasers can have that 2 buck tip to help pay for you pulling something because someone didn't want to pay a baggage fee!
> 
> 
> I still have 2 of them because I don't hoist luggage for morons that pack to heavy! The people pleasing lap dogs can do it for that allusive tip! Tell themselves " I am a professional" and "it is the right thing to do" bull shit! Kidding themselves


LOL I can see why you do not get tips. I on the other hand have a clean not marred up rig and garner good to great tips most days.

You should quit You clearly are doing this all wrong.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> Allot of us don't give a shit about the $2 tip that granny gave because you loaded/unloaded her 200 pound bag! Goober isn't paying for your hospital bills! The reason granny packed 200 pounds of bull shit she doesn't need is because she knows there are dip shits willing to help her! I refuse to hurt myself or pull something because someone can't resist packing 150 pounds of fruit cake that her grand kids will hate anyway! You eager beavers that are "people pleasers" can keep that $2 bullshit tip. Granny packed it. She can hoist it in and out of my SUV hatch herself! That is ALL on her! I drive bar hours 15 hours a week as a supplement to my M-F real job. I ain't pulling a nut for some POSSIBILITY of a tip! If they draw me at 4am Sunday morning, THEY are loading it and unloading it themselves! Paid the same either way. Pride or the job? F YOU! Because she is elderly! NOPE I am not falling for it! :thumbup:


Give me three guesses what your full time m-f job is:
1) Since you have such affection for the elderly my first guess is you are an orderly at a medicaid nursing home.
2) Based on your customer service skills I'd say you must work for the Uber Driver Support Team.
3) If #1 or #2 isn't correct, based on your sunny disposition I'd guess you work at the State Motor Vehicle Dept.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> LOL I can see why you do not get tips. I on the other hand have a clean not marred up rig and garner good to great tips most days.
> 
> You should quit You clearly are doing this all wrong.


Can you tell me EXACTLY how I am "doing this all wrong"? I drive 15 hours a week the bar hours Friday and Sat. and make $30 average without tips! I drive X XL and comfort. Friendly fat man. Wanna sit up front? No problem! Want to listen to bull shit music? Hand me your phone! Deal with drunks that are loud and think they are funny! I laugh with you! IF you catch me on a XL ride at 5 am on a Sunday morning... your lugging your TOO GOD DAMN HEAVY bag yourself! The ones that I think are "doing it wrong" are the full timers that are lap dog people pleasers to granny and her 200 pound bag! Here's a quarter sonny... as you limp off cause you pulled something lifting that shit in and out of the car! Once you lug it in... your obligated. You got to lift it out too!


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Most Uber drivers are paid between 50 to 60 cents per mile, which are 1970s taxi rates.

For that pathetic rate of pay, any level of service beyond providing a safe ride in a clean vehicle is going ABOVE AND BEYOND.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Give me three guesses what your full time m-f job is:
> 1) Since you have such affection for the elderly my first guess is you are an orderly at a medicaid nursing home.
> 2) Based on your customer service skills I'd say you must work for the Uber Driver Support Team.
> 3) If #1 or #2 isn't correct, based on your sunny disposition I'd guess you work at the State Motor Vehicle Dept.


Bwwaaahaahaahaha!
&#129315;&#128518;&#129315;&#128518;&#129315;&#128518;&#129315;
Or...
4) Opening boxes at COLOGUARD.



Fat Man said:


> I don't have 1 scratch on my ride! Call me fat and lazy all you want too dipshit! I am not pulling a nut for some fictitious tip! You people pleasers can have that 2 buck tip to help pay for you pulling something because someone didn't want to pay a baggage fee!
> 
> 
> I still have 2 of them because I don't hoist luggage for morons that pack to heavy! The people pleasing lap dogs can do it for that allusive tip! Tell themselves " I am a professional" and "it is the right thing to do" bull shit! Kidding themselves


If you haven't seen it in twenty years, how do you know it's still there?


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Give me three guesses what your full time m-f job is:
> 1) Since you have such affection for the elderly my first guess is you are an orderly at a medicaid nursing home.
> 2) Based on your customer service skills I'd say you must work for the Uber Driver Support Team.
> 3) If #1 or #2 isn't correct, based on your sunny disposition I'd guess you work at the State Motor Vehicle Dept.


Those are SOLID guesses! :thumbup: You didn't choose correct unfortunately! I work in finance. Independently of course. Based on your condescending way you spoke down to me. I will share more. I am also a combat veteran that has mild to severe PTSD. I do this to help with my isolation and people interaction first and foremost. Money is a nice bi product. SO you want to be condescending to someone that did what your to big of a puss to do? You want to talk down to my people skills because I am brighter than most and don't want to hoist too heavy of bags in and out of my hatch? Here is a tip... you don't know shit about life till you spend multiple tours in the sand box buddy!



Wolfgang Faust said:


> Bwwaaahaahaahaha!
> &#129315;&#128518;&#129315;&#128518;&#129315;&#128518;&#129315;
> Or...
> 4) Opening boxes at COLOGUARD.
> ...


How would you KNOW I haven't seen it in 20 years? Ever consider that I am called the fat man is because 1 particular thing is fat? :thumbdown:


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Denver Dick said:


> I always do the luggage loading and unloading....not a 100% sure tip but a better chance of one....plus I get to stretch my legs...


I load luggage to prevent damage to the liner of my hatchback by careless PAX who will ride in my car probably only once, and instantly forget about whatever damage their luggage wheels may have done to my cars interior.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> Those are SOLID guesses! :thumbup: You didn't choose correct unfortunately! I work in finance. Independently of course. Based on your condescending way you spoke down to me. I will share more. I am also a combat veteran that has mild to severe PTSD. I do this to help with my isolation and people interaction first and foremost. Money is a nice bi product. SO you want to be condescending to someone that did what your to big of a puss to do? You want to talk down to my people skills because I am brighter than most and don't want to hoist too heavy of bags in and out of my hatch? Here is a tip... you don't know shit about life till you spend multiple tours in the sand box buddy!





Fat Man said:


> she knows there are dip shits willing to help her! I





Fat Man said:


> F YOU!





Fat Man said:


> all you want too dipshit!





Fat Man said:


> The ones that I think are "doing it wrong" are the full timers that are lap dog people pleasers





Fat Man said:


> your to big of a puss





Fat Man said:


> you don't know shit about life


Amazing! You talk to other drivers on this forum with total disrespect and then complain that someone is "condescending"? Want respect? Treat others with respect! You don't have to agree with people but you go out of your way to be disrespectful to others. You have low standards for how YOU treat others but want HIGHER standards in return? Doesn't work that way. You get what you give.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> Those are SOLID guesses! :thumbup: You didn't choose correct unfortunately! I work in finance. Independently of course. Based on your condescending way you spoke down to me. I will share more. I am also a combat veteran that has mild to severe PTSD. I do this to help with my isolation and people interaction first and foremost. Money is a nice bi product. SO you want to be condescending to someone that did what your to big of a puss to do? You want to talk down to my people skills because I am brighter than most and don't want to hoist too heavy of bags in and out of my hatch? Here is a tip... you don't know shit about life till you spend multiple tours in the sand box buddy!
> 
> 
> How would you KNOW I haven't seen it in 20 years? Ever consider that I am called the fat man is because 1 particular thing is fat? :thumbdown:


Ok.
Continue not loading bags but stop giving shit to those of us who do.

Thank You For Your Service.
&#128591;


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

I signed up to drive. That's it. Too many times this 5'9", 180 lbs guy have loaded and unloaded heavy luggages and barely any tips.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

I always load and unload. Its part of the service. And yes it helps to have a shot at a tip. Doesent always happen but its 100% no tip and a poor rating if you dont. Plus i dont like people scuffing up my trunk or seats.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

btone31 said:


> I signed up to drive. That's it. Too many times this 5'9", 180 lbs guy have loaded and unloaded heavy luggages and barely any tips.


See what I mean? Thank you! Enough of the people pleasing. Reason your afraid they will scratch the car is BECAUSE of the weight of it


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


Coming home from trip Friday night snagged an Uber home as we were tired and didn't feel like sitting on the train for an hour+. Female driver, she opened trunk, I loaded everything. She didn't look inclined to load them. That was fine. Even if it was a guy. Whatever. I have more important things to stress about than if I load my own bags.

As a driver, I do always go to load the bags. Some people pick them up before I can. Again, whatever. I just go with the flow. Stretching the legs. Lifting a few bags. (shrug) No biggie to me. A tiny bit of exercise as I sit in the driver seat for hours doesn't hurt anything.


----------



## Luckydraw (Sep 16, 2019)

I always help loading, actually insist that I load, to prevent damage and make sure it fits. Also unload to make sure they get all of their stuff and not leave anything behind, and also prevent damage. Have had some pax tell me "no need to help", but I insist and give the reasons. I suspect they are in the mindset of if I don't help they don't have to tip. Business travelers tip, vacationers mostly don't. Also since we sit all day in the car getting out every now and then is good for you.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I jump out of my car immediately when I see anything that might / should go in the trunk. Why? Nice scuff, long scratch, and torn rubber trunk seal from times that a pax carelessly threw crap in without me getting there in time.
> 
> It's also an opportunity to stretch and just the right thing to do.


Me too.. Whenever I see loads, I immediately jump out the car and load them myself. I like to help but I wanted to protect more on my property. If there are too much stuffs or big item, I would definitely cancel their trip. Damage on car can't even be exchanged with couple hundred bucks. May be this guy is driving a lease car.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> At least I have self respect.


Someone with self-respect doesn't feel the need to belittle others and curse at them. You clearly have issues. Go attack me if you want. That's what you do.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

RIDESHARE - Sharing a ride, i.e. you're essentially a paid carpool driver. If you're participating in a carpool to get a cheap ride, do you expect the carpool driver to kiss your ass and load your luggage? (especially when cheapskates rarely tip) HELL NO. I'm a rideshare driver, not a well compensated taxi or airport shuttle. 

If you're too damn feeble to load your bag of golf clubs that you'll have the strength to drag across miles of green, then you really need to either leave that heavy shit at home or order an appropriate shuttle service.

Personally, I'm really ****ing tired of able bodied, self entitled assholes complaining, giving shit ratings and leaving comments about "driver didn't help with my luggage" when they supposedly verified my license plate, (that identifies me as a disabled veteran) they comment about "someone left their cane in your trunk," (and I tell them it's mine) and a disabled parking placard hangs from the rearview mirror in plain sight. If that 20-something asshole wants this disabled grandmother to kiss their ass for a couple of bucks, they can kiss my ass and find another ride.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Damn...


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> RIDESHARE - Sharing a ride, i.e. you're essentially a paid carpool driver. If you're participating in a carpool to get a cheap ride, do you expect the carpool driver to kiss your ass and load your luggage? (especially when cheapskates rarely tip) HELL NO. I'm a rideshare driver, not a well compensated taxi or airport shuttle.
> 
> If you're too damn feeble to load your bag of golf clubs that you'll have the strength to drag across miles of green, then you really need to either leave that heavy shit at home or order an appropriate shuttle service.
> 
> Personally, I'm really @@@@ing tired of able bodied, self entitled @@@@@@@@ complaining, giving shit ratings and leaving comments about "driver didn't help with my luggage" when they supposedly verified my license plate, (that identifies me as a disabled veteran) they comment about "someone left their cane in your trunk," (and I tell them it's mine) and a disabled parking placard hangs from the rearview mirror in plain sight. If that 20-something @@@@@@@ wants this disabled grandmother to kiss their ass for a couple of bucks, they can kiss my ass and find another ride.


That is exactly right!


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


Am an old school, customer service oriented driver. Always help with bags; particularly, seniors.

It's your choice. My choice is to do it. Very high percentage, of these rides, tip generously. Different story for grocery pickups.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't have any firm rule about loading or unloading luggage. I always step out of the car and open the back hatch for them. Then I kind of play it by ear. If the passenger puts the bag(s) in himself I let him do it. If he sets the bag down, I'll pick it up and put it in the trunk. If the passenger is struggling I'll help out. If the bags aren't put in to my liking I'll rearrange them before we go. Of course the age and gender of the passenger comes into play as well.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> RIDESHARE - Sharing a ride, i.e. you're essentially a paid carpool driver. If you're participating in a carpool to get a cheap ride, do you expect the carpool driver to kiss your ass and load your luggage? (especially when cheapskates rarely tip) HELL NO. I'm a rideshare driver, not a well compensated taxi or airport shuttle.
> 
> If you're too damn feeble to load your bag of golf clubs that you'll have the strength to drag across miles of green, then you really need to either leave that heavy shit at home or order an appropriate shuttle service.
> 
> Personally, I'm really @@@@ing tired of able bodied, self entitled @@@@@@@@ complaining, giving shit ratings and leaving comments about "driver didn't help with my luggage" when they supposedly verified my license plate, (that identifies me as a disabled veteran) they comment about "someone left their cane in your trunk," (and I tell them it's mine) and a disabled parking placard hangs from the rearview mirror in plain sight. If that 20-something @@@@@@@ wants this disabled grandmother to kiss their ass for a couple of bucks, they can kiss my ass and find another ride.


Am also a rider. And you're the type of driver whom I'll NEVER tip. Down rating instead. &#128513;

My two cents.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

What in the hell is going on here 😂

Dang it have to actually work... boo. I miss all the good stuff ... meh 😒


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> Your a real rocket scientist aren't you? What's your first clue about the issues dumb ass!


Do you feel better now? I see you haven't learned a thing.

I'm a woman, not a bro, as you wrote in another post. So yes, I already have a supply of tampons. That was funny you wrote about that before. It gave me a good laugh. &#128512;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> just another 20 something that has no ambition and sucks off mom and dad huh?


A majority of the people do not fall into this category on this site. Mainly because there are hardly any 20 something year olds lol.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Am also a rider. And you're the type of driver whom I'll NEVER tip. Down rating instead. &#128513;
> 
> My two cents.


So you'd downrate me for being disabled? Is it because you're too weak to load your own bags? Do you think that I owe you something for the scraps that rideshare pays us? Are you really that self entitled?

You're exactly the type of rider I'd kick to the curb.

My two cents.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

> I would have gladly helped had she asked for it.


OP I don't get it &#8230;. You really wait for someone to ask for help? Especially with a "somewhat Elderly Couple"

*Like the Couple said "I never had a Uber driver NOT help with Luggage"*

Thats your clue right there that yes you did something "wrong".... I'm not going to jump down your throat but the very fact that pretty much all the other drivers help should be enough to get you to realize that being a Uber driver is acustomer service gig ..

Ignore all others telling you not to help.. be a better person. When you see someone clearly wil need help. Step up to the plate and do the right thing


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

dauction said:


> Ignore all others telling you not to help.. be a better person. When you see someone clearly wil need help. Step up to the plate and do the right thing


So should Uber and Lyft deactivate all drivers who aren't able to meet your "customer service standards?"

Disabled? FIRED.
Female? FIRED.
Older drivers? FIRED.

Where do you draw the line?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Fozzie said:


> So should Uber and Lyft deactivate all drivers who aren't able to meet your "customer service standards?"
> 
> Disabled? FIRED.
> Female? FIRED.
> ...


There is no line..

YES.. seriously go find something else top do if you cant offer your customers ..CUSTOMER SERVICE .. seems like 90% of the Drivers Can and Do ...and then we have the vocal yahoos that refuse to get off their butts for anyone ..the "I dont give a shaat crowqd"..


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Sometimes depending on the traffic and airport it makes it hard to jump out and help. For the most part people only have 1 or 2 items they can throw in real quick.

But even so, if I'm able too, I will open the trunk of my suv and run back. Not sure why I run but i do 🤔. I'd say 80% of the time the pax doesn't even attempt to get my help or says they got it when I ask lol. So I just get a nice face to face hi and get to close the trunk.

If it was an elderly couple I would help out for sure. You let a poor old granny put her own luggage in the trunk 😂🤦‍♀️. I would help her even if I wasnt doing RS or getting a penny. Just something people should do.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

They get what they pay for

If its a good surge or long ride they get service

Long airport pickup and short ride, they can kiss my ass......if I am making a net profit less than minimum wage old granny can do it herself


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

When she had the nerve to ***** about never had a driver not load her luggage your reply should have been ...

"Get used to it." Or "Money talks baby. Tips up front."


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Taxis charge a few dollars fee to even touch the luggage

Why should you do it for that old bag for free?

That entitled old bag probably has a paid off home and net worth greater than all the uber drivers at the airport put together


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

RideShare aside you guys wouldn't blink an eye watching an older person struggle?


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

dauction said:


> There is no line..
> 
> YES.. seriously go find something else top do if you cant offer your customers ..CUSTOMER SERVICE .. seems like 90% of the Drivers Can and Do ...and then we have the vocal yahoos that refuse to get off their butts for anyone ..the "I dont give a shaat crowqd"..


You're either a brainwashed tool or a troll. Either way, I offer my customers EXACTLY what they pay for... a quick, safe and affordable ride to their destination.

If you're willing to kiss peoples asses for an extra buck, you're the one in need of finding something else to do.



Mkang14 said:


> RideShare aside you guys wouldn't blink an eye watching an older person struggle?


People around here don't care about that. People flame me for not hurting myself for these self entitled passengers, regardless of the fact that I'm the age of their grandmother and walk with a cane. If these people don't care about me, why should I go the extra mile for them?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> Your a Moron if you believe good service is being their bag fetcher!


One day some old blue hair is gonna smack the fat man over the head w her purse for not being a gentleman and helping out w her luggage&#128514;


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> RideShare aside you guys wouldn't blink an eye watching an older person struggle?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Fozzie said:


> People around here don't care about that. People flame me for not hurting myself for these self entitled passengers, regardless of the fact that I'm the age of their grandmother and walk with a cane. If these people don't care about me, why should I go the extra mile for them?


There are always exceptions, such as your situation. Respect should be given both ways.


G.S.M. said:


> View attachment 383946


Well if you dont help. You got that perfect 5 star some how &#129300;


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

mch said:


> One day some old blue hair is gonna smack the fat man over the head w her purse for not being a gentleman and helping out w her luggage&#128514;


Again I draw the line at fetching luggage! That's why I deal with people with it as little as possible. That old bat loaded it in the bag drug it out to the car... she can get it into and out of the car. She dont like it, she can get someone else


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> There are always exceptions, such as your situation. Respect should be given both ways.
> 
> Well if you dont help. You got that perfect 5 star somehome &#129300;


The idea is to make them feel obligated to you instead of the other way around

It starts out with 3rd rate service and lowering their expectations

By the time the ride is over they are happy to be alive and rate you well


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

It's pretty simple .. Consider this.. You know when you walk into McDonalds and the person behind that counter dosent give a poo ..

Has the same attitude that they don't get paid enough to care ..We all know those people ..a lot of them on this forum. 

So now you are the customer and your fries are co and stale .. you take it to the counter and ask for fresh .. we EXPECT some common decency customer service and we expect the person behind the counter to say .. I'm sorry about sir , well have fresh fries up in 2 minute... that's customer service ...


Or we get the I don't give a shaat Driver/err Counter person and they say .. You already ate some of those fries I cant give you another one .. lol... what an ass

They are the ones that Give McDonalds/Uber as a whole a Bad Name..it's always the I don't give a shaat people

They make the rest of us look bad..and they dont give a shaat..so yeah , If there is anything I can do to help them understand that and care , I hope they think about it and change ..and those that don't ..I hope Uber Karma catches up to them sooner than later


----------



## Goldthorn (Jun 30, 2017)

Well this was an interesting read.

I’m a woman, I always help passengers with luggage, you’re not scuffing or scratching my vehicle. I’ve had two elder ladies just stand there expecting me load their baggage I was mildly surprised.

I’ve had men tell me put that bag down as they were insulted, jokingly.

But for the most part I insist on loading luggage myself.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


It's common courtesy to help, but you are right! You only get paid to do 1 thing.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

I always ask if I can help with the luggage or other items. Paxs will say no I got or yes please thank you. It has nothing to do with being a driver it's just common courtesy..something that's disappearing in today's society. Paxs and drivers should do more of it


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Fat Man said:


> Again I draw the line at fetching luggage! That's why I deal with people with it as little as possible. That old bat loaded it in the bag drug it out to the car... she can get it into and out of the car. She dont like it, she can get someone else


Dude you're a savage&#128514;

If the fat man doesn't wanna load bags, the fatman shouldn't have to load bags. You earned that shit.

What are your thoughts on aux cords? Did we talk about this already? Was this when you told me I was a shit head and worked at McDonald's?&#128514;


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

dauction said:


> It's pretty simple .. Consider this.. You know when you walk into McDonalds and the person behind that counter dosent give a poo ..
> 
> Has the same attitude that they don't get paid enough to care ..We all know those people ..a lot of them on this forum.
> 
> ...


Stale food is like an unsafe ride. No one is suggesting to give unsafe rides. Bad analogy.

Virtue signaling isn't getting you points with anyone, even God.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I'd say 80% of the time the pax doesn't even attempt to get my help or says they got it when I ask lol. So I just get a nice face to face hi and get to close the trunk.


I noticed that too


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Clarity said:


> I noticed that too


Me as well. When I offer to help, they say they got it most of the time.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Then you deal with it... Most passengers would not let you load it anyway if they cared about it that much... Difference is at least you tried.. which will in most cases pay off in tips from airport runs... My tips show that I am customer service oriented... Do yours?


Pax In Miami dont tip. You know how many elderly people with walkers and chairs I helped with their equipment and then didn't tip me one red cent?


dauction said:


> There is no line..
> 
> YES.. seriously go find something else top do if you cant offer your customers ..CUSTOMER SERVICE .. seems like 90% of the Drivers Can and Do ...and then we have the vocal yahoos that refuse to get off their butts for anyone ..the "I dont give a shaat crowqd"..


i do offer top services. I have a 4.97 rating, which is likely higher than you


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Denver Dick said:


> I always do the luggage loading and unloading....not a 100% sure tip but a better chance of one....plus I get to stretch my legs...


I load and unload for them because I don't want them to damage my bumper. Tips or no tips, I don't want damage to my bumper.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

WindyCityAnt said:


> Specially if there hot! Then I am more than willing to put your luggage in my trunk for you. &#128521;


No way! Funk that! They gotta work for the 'D' just like e'ryone else.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Crack babies have never liked the. elderly.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> Crack babies have never liked the. elderly.


So What makes you hate the elderly so much?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> So What makes you hate the elderly so much?


self loathing?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> and if I pack the guitar but they blame me for United airlines breaking it, now what?


You're not


Mkang14 said:


> What in the hell is going on here &#128514;
> 
> Dang it have to actually work... boo. I miss all the good stuff ... meh &#128530;


Would always tip a driver l


Fozzie said:


> So you'd downrate me for being disabled? Is it because you're too weak to load your own bags? Do you think that I owe you something for the scraps that rideshare pays us? Are you really that self entitled?
> 
> You're exactly the type of rider I'd kick to the curb.
> 
> My two cents.


Yes, am that entitled. Live in Buckhead, expensive neighborhood. A cut above.



Fozzie said:


> So you'd downrate me for being disabled? Is it because you're too weak to load your own bags? Do you think that I owe you something for the scraps that rideshare pays us? Are you really that self entitled?
> 
> You're exactly the type of rider I'd kick to the curb.
> 
> My two cents.


Would downrate you just for your attitude. And write up.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


I would like to see a poll on this.



mch said:


> Help old people with their bags. It's not rocket science. No wonder people think we're scumbags.


I had a Chinese lady one time who rolled out a suitcase that must have weighed at least 100 pounds!! I asked her if she was bringing a load of bricks but she didn't speak English. Her suitcase probably weighed more than she did.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

Unless you have a health reason why you can't carry something. Especially for older people,it doesn't even become a $ issue. It just the right thing to do imo,that's how I was raised.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

tc49821 said:


> Unless you have a health reason why you can't carry something. Especially for older people,it doesn't even become a $ issue. It just the right thing to do imo,that's how I was raised.


I like to hope that some are pretending to be the IDGAF driver but in reality they would help.

I really dont see how anyone could be that ****ed up.


----------



## tc49821 (Oct 26, 2017)

I get Uber can pay shitty and pax tend not to tip. Besides hurting themselves I don't get such the hang up about getting luagge. That and some driver are so against a pax sitting in front.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I like to hope that some are pretending to be the IDGAF driver but in reality they would help.
> 
> I really dont see how anyone could be that @@@@ed up.


Sadly, I think some are that ****ed up. I've heard some stories from pax.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

tc49821 said:


> Unless you have a health reason why you can't carry something. Especially for older people,it doesn't even become a $ issue. It just the right thing to do imo,that's how I was raised.


I'm not very strong. Good or no



Mkang14 said:


> I like to hope that some are pretending to be the IDGAF driver but in reality they would help.
> 
> I really dont see how anyone could be that @@@@ed up.


I would help if they needed it. I always help women (that are the only passenger) without question. However this time, The husband seemed like he had it under control and neither asked for help. I don't see what part of what I did is bad. I have a 4.97 rating. You?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I would help if they needed it. I always help women (that are the only passenger) without question. However this time, The husband seemed like he had it under control and neither asked for help. I don't see what part of what I did is bad. I have a 4.97 rating. You?


Not sure if you read the entire thread but there are people saying they dont help with suitcase because uber doesnt pay them to help. So i imagine a sweet granny struggling to load a suitcase while capable uber driver just stares&#128064;. I find this extremely ****ed up.

If that doesnt describe your situation then that's good. I have a 4.96.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


You are in a service industry, if you understood what that meant you would make the first gesture to assist the pax's with their baggage. This is YOUR business and YOU have to provide the best customer service regardless of your personal feelings If you want to be successful.



Mkang14 said:


> I like to hope that some are pretending to be the IDGAF driver but in reality they would help.
> 
> I really dont see how anyone could be that @@@@ed up.


I've seen some drivers pull up at the airport and just pop the trunk and never get out to assist the pax, they wonder why they never get tipped. These are the drivers that make the rest of us look like &#128169;


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

tc49821 said:


> Unless you have a health reason why you can't carry something. Especially for older people,it doesn't even become a $ issue. It just the right thing to do imo,that's how I was raised.


you were raised to be an underpayed Uber driver? With no health insurance?

I don't think anybody on here is going to watch a poor ol granny struggle if she's alone. Let's be clear, I rarely get ol grannies at the airport anyway! Also, according to polls, women tip less than men, and tip male drivers even less! Free service for free loaders! But if some business dude making over 100k a year can afford to fly, excuse me for making minimum wage and not wanting to make myself a fool for him. I remember when people got upset that that Uber passengers could tell drivers why temperature to set or if they could talk or not! But lift 50lb bags? Now that's a bargain!



peteyvavs said:


> You are in a service industry, if you understood what that meant you would make the first gesture to assist the pax's with their baggage. This is YOUR business and YOU have to provide the best customer service regardless of your personal feelings If you want to be successful.
> 
> 
> I've seen some drivers pull up at the airport and just pop the trunk and never get out to assist the pax, they wonder why they never get tipped. These are the drivers that make the rest of us look like &#128169;


tips come from conversation, and I always get tipped on airport rides if we hit it off. They never mention anything about loading bags.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

BadYota said:


> you were raised to be an underpayed Uber driver? With no health insurance?
> 
> I don't think anybody on here is going to watch a poor ol granny struggle if she's alone. Let's be clear, I rarely get ol grannies at the airport anyway! Also, according to polls, women tip less than men, and tip male drivers even less! Free service for free loaders! But if some business dude making over 100k a year can afford to fly, excuse me for making minimum wage and not wanting to make myself a fool for him. I remember when people got upset that that Uber passengers could tell drivers why temperature to set or if they could talk or not! But lift 50lb bags? Now that's a bargain!
> 
> ...


If thats your attitude then you'll never be successful in any business, you made the choice to be an Uber driver then complain because you think you're entitled to more then what you agreed to.
Pax's owe us nothing more then what the fare they agreed to pay and we accepted. Tips are given when we provide excellent service above just providing a ride.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Not sure if you read the entire thread but there are people saying they dont help with suitcase because uber doesnt pay them to help. So i imagine a sweet granny struggling to load a suitcase while capable uber driver just stares&#128064;. I find this extremely @@@@ed up.
> 
> If that doesnt describe your situation then that's good. I have a 4.96.


Same "staring &#128064; " driver complains of Not receiving Tips

"_passengers are cheap, they don't tip me for doing nuttin, they suck"_


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Pax In Miami dont tip. You know how many elderly people with walkers and chairs I helped with their equipment and then didn't tip me one red cent?
> 
> i do offer top services. I have a 4.97 rating, which is likely higher than you


Yep, yours is definitely higher then mine, but I don't give a &#128169;&#128514;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Same "staring &#128064; " driver complains of Not receiving Tips
> 
> "_passengers are cheap, they don't tip me for doing nuttin, they suck"_


Welcome back &#129392;&#128536;


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

By the nature of the way the OP was written, I'd say he feels a little guilty and came here looking for confirmation that what he did was right. Not going to get it from me.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> If that doesnt describe your situation then that's good. I have a 4.96.


I'd give you five stars every time. AND I'd tip you in the ap ...

But, seriously. My rule always was, and still is: If you more disabled than me, I'll try to help. A 90 lb old lady struggling with a heavy load ... I'll help her whether it's in relationship to an Uber ride or not. Some buffed up kid that I am picking up at the gym? He can schlep his own damn gym bag full of weights.


----------



## Coolpad_24 (Jun 18, 2019)

Whenever I pull up and I see luggage or bags I go ahead and hop out and load it in my honda pilot. For one, I dont need pax messing up my whip, and secondly, I do it to help speed up the process of the trip. I get tipped 90% of the time doing this. 
Gota get the pax in and out quickly and safely!



Dekero said:


> Yeah, I don't do a lot of stuff.. as I have stated on this site often... But I do believe we are in a customer service business..
> 
> Stop being a lazy ass and help load the luggage, nothing pisses me off more than watching other Uber drivers pull up at the airport and they just sit their fat asses in the driver seat while the customer tries to figure out their Trunk and load luggage... Whole time. Drivers picking his nose.... Lazy ass.
> 
> ...


PREACH!!!&#128588;


----------



## Lyftuber100 (Nov 14, 2019)

Get out of your car and help them with the luggage. I do it because they are elders and my legs need the workout. Lord knows it's not healthy sitting behind a wheel for 12 hours.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

One other reason to get out and help load luggage....I keep some tools and my backpack in the trunk.....I don't want those walking away because I didn't get out and help with or at least supervise the loading of luggage


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’ve done a lot of airport runs. I load and unload because I don’t want pax to damage my car plus it increases the likelihood of a tip.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> I've done a lot of airport runs. I load and unload because I don't want pax to damage my car plus it increases the likelihood of a tip.


Yup, it really is that simple.


----------



## daveinlv (Jun 9, 2017)

Funky Monkey said:


> I would normally help but... Know for a fact I have a mild double hernia. Rotator cuffs feeling better after not loading bags for a month or so. Loading luggage for pax should be an automatic tip but sadly it's not. 5 stars is enough for Uber drivers! Luckily I've avoided the elderly couple w/ tons of bags so far. What the hell is AA thinking allowing "premier" pax to check 69 pound bags?!


When I started driving for Uber 2 1/2 years ago, I did get out and load/unload bags on airport runs. After about 6 months of getting in/out of my car 20-30 times/day when driving, I'd go home with swollen knees and lots of pain. I'm 69 years old and have bad knees from military service and a fall in 2013 that blew out my knees, and a month in the hospital. I drive a couple of days/week to make $400/mo after expenses to suppliment social security/pension. For what I get paid by Uber, I seriously doubt I'd do loading/unloading even if I DIDN'T have ****ed up knees. I make an exception for senior citizens, handicapped, with their bags/walkers/wheelchairs.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

Wow the op needs to stop being a lazy piece of shit. Common sense.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

Old people are stupid.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

daveinlv said:


> When I started driving for Uber 2 1/2 years ago, I did get out and load/unload bags on airport runs. After about 6 months of getting in/out of my car 20-30 times/day when driving, I'd go home with swollen knees and lots of pain. I'm 69 years old and have bad knees from military service and a fall in 2013 that blew out my knees, and a month in the hospital. I drive a couple of days/week to make $400/mo after expenses to suppliment social security/pension. For what I get paid by Uber, I seriously doubt I'd do loading/unloading even if I DIDN'T have @@@@ed up knees. I make an exception for senior citizens, handicapped, with their bags/walkers/wheelchairs.


Aww your poor knees.. maybe it's time for a desk job. Suck it up buttercup.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

homelesswarlock said:


> Old people are stupid.


Your Dumb ass will be old one day..sadly it appears you've already surpassed your older self in stupidity via this statement..

Karma is a Bytch...


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

daveinlv said:


> When I started driving for Uber 2 1/2 years ago, I did get out and load/unload bags on airport runs. After about 6 months of getting in/out of my car 20-30 times/day when driving, I'd go home with swollen knees and lots of pain. I'm 69 years old and have bad knees from military service and a fall in 2013 that blew out my knees, and a month in the hospital. I drive a couple of days/week to make $400/mo after expenses to suppliment social security/pension. For what I get paid by Uber, I seriously doubt I'd do loading/unloading even if I DIDN'T have @@@@ed up knees. I make an exception for senior citizens, handicapped, with their bags/walkers/wheelchairs.


judging by your own responses you are the senior citizen that most people should be helping with a bag! I doubt you get many people older than you. If I was your age (and I already have a bad back and knees from ditto) I would not be heaving bags for somebody half my age! Which is the usual age of most airport goers! 
But maybe most people feel like they need to increase their odds of getting a tip. I'm young and I can talk most passengers into a tip if they're men or use my looks on the ladies.



Steve appleby said:


> Aww your poor knees.. maybe it's time for a desk job. Suck it up buttercup.


You clearly didn't read his response. He's a veteran. He's already had a much tougher job than you! Probably already had a desk job to boot!



Steve appleby said:


> Wow the op needs to stop being a lazy piece of shit. Common sense.


They had like 7 bags! If you bring that many why would you not expect to load them? Plus there were two people! There's only so many people who can load things. You expect them to just plop their ass in your car while you play jigsaw for 5 minutes in your trunk?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

BadYota said:


> I'm young and I can talk most passengers into a tip if they're men or *use my looks on the ladies*.


I bought your statement until the last bit. Then I *knew *you're full of crap. :whistling:


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


Ya well I agree with the woman. Any decent human would get,out and help an elderly couple without being asked



touberornottouber said:


> In general I go by that but you know what? If the trip is a minimum ride and I'm having a bad day sometimes I'm just not in the mood to load 7 bags for $3. OTOH, older folks do seem to tip more often in my experience...


You help people for free I would help my elderly neighbor and not expect a dime. What is wrong with young people today.? They won't get off their butt unless there is something in it for them. Sad state of the world


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

Why would you not help elderly couple. I makes people look and feel better about you and drivers as well as you being a better person. Look if they come out this driver-less cars the car cant help them so they will call a service that can help.


----------



## Steve appleby (May 30, 2015)

BadYota said:


> judging by your own responses you are the senior citizen that most people should be helping with a bag! I doubt you get many people older than you. If I was your age (and I already have a bad back and knees from ditto) I would not be heaving bags for somebody half my age! Which is the usual age of most airport goers!
> But maybe most people feel like they need to increase their odds of getting a tip. I'm young and I can talk most passengers into a tip if they're men or use my looks on the ladies.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a combat veteran too. Who the **** do you think your talking to? Yet i still suck it up and at least have the decency to help others with their bags. I don't complain. Suck it up.

Jesus Christ if you can't get up off your ass and do what is expected in part of the job then go find another ****ing job. At least have the common decency to help other people with the bags. What are we coming to as a society are we that ****ing lazy??

Having done three combat deployments to Iraq and Afghanistan I guarantee you I've lugged more baggage than he's ever had.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> You help people for free I would help my elderly neighbor and not expect a dime. What is wrong with young people today.? They won't get off their butt unless there is something in it for them. Sad state of the world


Well I am the one doing all the work. The company is charging these people $8 but I'm only getting $3. It's about the principle. As I said I will usually do it but if I already got three in one day like this maybe I might just say "you know what..."

People LOVE to make it out like the drivers are always the bad guys but it is actually the company that set up this system where we are expected to work like a butler for grossly low pay.

It's really not my job to be carrying luggage or groceries for people. I'm only obligated to DRIVE. Anything more than that is OVER AND BEYOND. And if I do that I ought to be tipped by anyone with the means to do so (which effectively means 99% of customers - even $1 works for me). Instead I do these rides and I get tipped maybe 10-20% of the time. That's not right. Heck, I'd even settle for a heartfelt "thank you" or "God bless you" but I only get that maybe half the time.

At some point you have to stand up for yourself. I'm not Jesus of Nazareth. Do you stop when you see each and every homeless person along the side of the road and offer them food or $1? You know I would but then I wouldn't be able to pay my rent. It's nearly the same thing.

The woman the OP dealt with was wrong to EXPECT that the driver perform butler services for her for free. The driver was in no way wrong.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Not sure if you read the entire thread but there are people saying they dont help with suitcase because uber doesnt pay them to help. So i imagine a sweet granny struggling to load a suitcase while capable uber driver just stares&#128064;. I find this extremely @@@@ed up.
> 
> If that doesnt describe your situation then that's good. I have a 4.96.


Granny wasn't alone. Her husband was doing good with the luggage. She just seemed like a whiner. I was sitting in the car waiting, as they seemed to have everything under control. I didn't know there was an issue with luggage until she said something which was ridiculous

Also I just realized they order uberX with 7 bags. Lol


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

I completely understand on x or pool drivers not helping with bags especially since Uber lyfts current driver pool are seniors 24+% there's no workers comp & worse I ever hurt my back was picking up 3 pizzas so it's not about weight can happen anytime, that had me on my back 3 days so I'm blessed

On xl and the rare x I do simply cuz it's faster, I'll cause less damage, I know what I'm doing as far as stacking & not doing so would probably guarantee no tip & I'm tipped quite regularly, it's airport so it's $50+ an hour bags aren't an issue for me

Don't pick up Walmarts if I did id never help with bags & if it's a non profitable trip I don't bother with bags that's for suckers

She was just being entitled & passive aggressive back in ancient history cash would be in your hands as they approached you cuz that was common practice & you'd "thank you sir/ma'am ", grab bags, load em & be on your way

But there's a whole generation being weened off ownership & cash causes anxiety, they'd rather be stalked & Sol in an emergency so they're clueless on proper amerikkkan etiquette I'd say less than 1% of the 40% of my tippers, tip in advance like a boss makes everyone happy, all on the same page, & a delightful trip

Tldr
Bosses tip in advance & get stellar service


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Ya well I agree with the woman. Any decent human would get,out and help an elderly couple without being asked


Any decent human would ask politely for assistance. I had just parked the car and they were packing things for a few seconds until she whined. It wasn't like I was sitting there for 10 minutes laughing at them.My passengers think I'm a decent human considering my 4.97 rating so I think I'm doing a good job. I could careless about a grumpy old nonpolite lady. It doesn't change my opinion and I would do what I did again.




troothequalstroll said:


> I completely understand on x or pool drivers not helping with bags especially since Uber lyfts current driver pool are seniors 24+% there's no workers comp & worse I ever hurt my back was picking up 3 pizzas so it's not about weight can happen anytime, that had me on my back 3 days so I'm blessed
> 
> On xl and the rare x I do simply cuz it's faster, I'll cause less damage, I know what I'm doing as far as stacking & not doing so would probably guarantee no tip & I'm tipped quite regularly
> 
> She was just being entitled & passive aggressive back in ancient history cash would be in your hands as they approached you cuz that was common practice & you'd "thank you sir/ma'am ", grab bags, load em & be on your way


I'm not very strong and have strained my back with moving furniture and heavy things before. For a $2 tip it isn't worth it to me all the time to move luggage. L


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Granny wasn't alone. Her husband was doing good with the luggage. She just seemed like a whiner. I was sitting in the car waiting, as they seemed to have everything under control. I didn't know there was an issue with luggage until she said something which was ridiculous
> 
> Also I just realized they order uberX with 7 bags. Lol


So dam defensive. You said it over and over that grandpa was there. I get it. Again i was talking in general more based on thread responses.

I still think you should have offered to help. But that's my opinion.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Not sure if you read the entire thread but there are people saying they dont help with suitcase because uber doesnt pay them to help. So i imagine a sweet granny struggling to load a suitcase while capable uber driver just stares&#128064;. I find this extremely @@@@ed up.
> 
> If that doesnt describe your situation then that's good. I have a 4.96.


But why put the blame on the driver getting $3 for the ride as opposed to the $30 billion dollar company taking most of the fare? If drivers got paid at least $5 for the trip (when the company is already charging $8+) then more of them would probably be willing to help.

Also collectively why don't we blame the lack of tippers? If more people getting such help tipped at least $1 more drivers would gladly help. Look up the term "social contract" and consider that in relation to tipping and this sort of expectation. How many of these people really could not even tip $1?

It just seems to me there is this tendency to always put the burden back on the poor driver and call them greedy. Well I just can't see that when on the short trips the driver is often getting 45% or less of the fare.

To be honest I have never refused to help an elderly person with luggage. But I support my fellow drivers who have. They are not scumbags for standing up for themselves!


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> So dam defensive. You said it over and over that grandpa was there. I get it. Again i was talking in general more based on thread responses.
> 
> I still think you should have offered to help. But that's my opinion.


It's not defensive if it's true. And also it's funny. At the end of the ride I offered to help but the grandpa said he didn't need the help, then she says she needed it. I helped anyways and it wasn't much help because grandpa unloaded like 5 bags quickly from the trunk while I was taking out 2 in the cabin.

so there you have it . Actual proof She didn't "need" the help. She just likes to whine and complain about everything like the Grinch


----------



## Stugotz790 (Jun 4, 2019)

*cough* ENTITLEMENT *cough*


----------



## cspringer805 (Jan 29, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


I had a similar experience and it actually got worse than this. I picked up an older couple from train station to take them to a posh resort. I have a compact suv, so, not a lot of luggage room, so I make it work if I can. Anyway, this old lady was a hag from the first minute. "Oh, I guess it's a do it yourself thing with Lyft.!" She said. I pointed out that "it really is, but I'm willing to help you." Silence. I get all their crap in my car, while SHE insists that she puts her walker in herself(badly) and we're on our way for a 5 minute ride. She *****es the whole time, telling me I'm driving too fast,on surface streets, 30mph, and that her walker is going to break if it goes through the windshield. I explained to her, nicely, that if it did go through my windshield, they'd be paying for it. Silence. I also explained nicely that her next ride would require a larger vehicle and they're available for a little extra $$ because most cars, at this level, are too small for all their belongings. more *****ing until I finally drop them off at their resort. The valets quickly open the car door for them and their luggage, etc. I get out to help the valets, ignoring the hag and her husband. I whisper to a valet that she's very particular, careful dealing with her, then get in my car and leave. I didn't even get a thank you from them for helping with their luggage, or a tip. Needless to say, they got a bad rating along with a lengthy "problem with passenger" report. At this point I hope karma is dealing with her and her passive husband.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

homelesswarlock said:


> Old people are stupid.


Yes. The smart ones die young.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

daveinlv said:


> When I started driving for Uber 2 1/2 years ago, I did get out and load/unload bags on airport runs. After about 6 months of getting in/out of my car 20-30 times/day when driving, I'd go home with swollen knees and lots of pain. I'm 69 years old and have bad knees from military service and a fall in 2013 that blew out my knees, and a month in the hospital. I drive a couple of days/week to make $400/mo after expenses to suppliment social security/pension. For what I get paid by Uber, I seriously doubt I'd do loading/unloading even if I DIDN'T have @@@@ed up knees. I make an exception for senior citizens, handicapped, with their bags/walkers/wheelchairs.


Anyone expecting a sr to fall all over themselves needs to get their head checked


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

The solution is very simple. Uber needs to tell pax up front that there is a $2 per bag charge. Carry ons are free.

And drivers should get 100% of those fees.

If course, it will never happen. Airlines charge for bags. Uber should too.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Working4peanuts said:


> The solution is very simple. Uber needs to tell pax up front that there is a $2 per bag charge. Carry ons are free.
> 
> And drivers should get 100% of those fees.
> 
> If course, it will never happen. Airlines charge for bags. Uber should too.


Than Uber would get $2 a bag and the driver would get a cookie as a "bonus" or "reward"

They don't even charge for extra pax when it should be +.10 per mile for every extra pax till you reach xl rates as each pax is approx 150ish# of extra weight

That's as likely as them raising drivers pay or taking less than 50-90% of fare without government force

Only thing drivers are about to get is details in advance like Uber eats than most will be content even with the illegal wages but now they have a choice when they see a $3-8 ride & I can stop all the games & ignore everything thats not profitable or worth my time

It would be a lot less B's or ignoring or cancelling, I could just ignore knowing every ride I accept I wasn't tricked defrauded or coerced into taking


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Working4peanuts said:


> The solution is very simple. Uber needs to tell pax up front that there is a $2 per bag charge. Carry ons are free.
> 
> And drivers should get 100% of those fees.
> 
> If course, it will never happen. Airlines charge for bags. Uber should too.


I like how you think!!


----------



## uber1987 (Jun 17, 2016)

They need to order an Uber black next time


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> But why put the blame on the driver getting $3 for the ride as opposed to the $30 billion dollar company taking most of the fare? If drivers got paid at least $5 for the trip (when the company is already charging $8+) then more of them would probably be willing to help.
> 
> Also collectively why don't we blame the lack of tippers? If more people getting such help tipped at least $1 more drivers would gladly help. Look up the term "social contract" and consider that in relation to tipping and this sort of expectation. How many of these people really could not even tip $1?
> 
> ...


If a driver harasses a passenger for a tip that's greedy. If a driver has a tip jar that's not greedy (I still wouldnt do it but whatever tickles your pickle). I dont agree with making pax feel uncomfortable because driver needs a tip. Be clever about it.

Tip isn't required so some may still believe the old moto uber forced down their throats of "no need to tip". That doesnt make them a scumbag.

My point of helping the elderly person is beyond the job. As i mentioned, I dont need to be on the clock to help someone that is struggling.

I also mentioned that at times it's hard for driver to help because of certain circumstances and the rider needs to be understanding of that as well.

My feeling on customer service....When I was ~15 to 23, I had an attitude on me at work. I was always right and no one could tell me anything. That did nothing but hurt me. That changed as I got older. I learned how to effectively work with others. This has brought nothing but great opportunities. It's hard for me to agree with the "**** pax" mentality.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."


"Well, I've never had a rider who needed assistance not ask."

If anything comes out of her mouth other than "Makes sense" or some such thing...

"You know, you're right. Let me help you with your luggage..." <unloads luggage from car, cancels ride, drives off>


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Sounds like you take great pride in your car! Just drive this around and no worries for scratches or dents.
> 
> View attachment 383774


AT LEAST SPRAY PAINT THE TAPE RED !


----------



## Lyftuber100 (Nov 14, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Pax In Miami dont tip. You know how many elderly people with walkers and chairs I helped with their equipment and then didn't tip me one red cent?
> 
> i do offer top services. I have a 4.97 rating, which is likely higher than you


You must also be the guy with water/Gatorade and candy/gum in the car for the pax and will allow them to use your wifi hotspot and listen to whatever on your bluetooth/aux connector along with the tip box on the center console. I always heard of this driver but I've never seen him.

Do you use that free tuition thing due to your rating to get a free education in your spare time while chowing down on the subway?

Is that you?

Anyways...

Last night I had an airport trip and didnt notice the bags and I had the window down and some lady said "I guess this driver doesn't" ( she didnt know my window was down when she made that comment)... ( had the window down to wake me up with cold air)I didnt even have the trunk popped at the time so they are taking the luggage to my trunk ( still new to the car and tired ) I found the trunk open button and got my ass out of the car to help with the luggage just in time.

Luckily I read the situation in time to get a tip and a large fare. Thank god I survived the night and thank uber for delivering a request to me in just the right time to get me near my home. Thank the passengers for being so generous.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Lyftuber100 said:


> You must also be the guy with water/Gatorade and candy/gum in the car for the pax and will allow them to use your wifi hotspot and listen to whatever on your bluetooth/aux connector along with the tip box on the center console. I always heard of this driver but I've never seen him.
> 
> Do you use that free tuition thing due to your rating to get a free education in your spare time while chowing down on the subway?
> 
> ...


Are you one of those new uber porter/drivers? You get paid the same as the drivers but do porter services too?

I'm sure Dara would be proud


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


Never? I doubt it. But I've seen many drivers pull up to the curb side, pop the trunk and let their pax load their own luggage. I think it's because after a driver has done this job for a while some of them become bitter when they realize that few pax tip. Even when they pax is getting a low cost, full service ride in a clean car they still don't offer a gratuity. Many pax will say how much they love Uber or Lyft and compliment you on the ride as if that's equivalent to a tip which we all know it's not.


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


In a nutshell, your problem is obvious. You equate helping people who give you money with being like a Chinese phone factory slave. What brilliant irony, coming from an Uber driver. I always push in good humouredly to grab bags before the customers can lift them. A goodly percentage of them realise we have started off our relationship on a cheerful helpful manner, and tip me accordingly. It is not rocket science. But I am talking to people who continually show themselves to be unteachable.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

simont23 said:


> In a nutshell, your problem is obvious. You equate helping people who give you money with being like a Chinese phone factory slave. What brilliant irony, coming from an Uber driver. I always push in good humouredly to grab bags before the customers can lift them. A goodly percentage of them realise we have started off our relationship on a cheerful helpful manner, and tip me accordingly. It is not rocket science. But I am talking to people who continually show themselves to be unteachable.


Nobody needed help. I don't equate helping with Chinese slave labor. I'm a human. I'm not a robot who gets out and helps people that don't need my assistance. There are many men I pickup that are stronger than I am. They do not need my help. A Chinese slave (or a robot), however, would not take that obvious factor into account. Slave would just get out and attempt to help without seeing if it's necessary

I agree. It isn't rocket science. Which is why I have a 4.97 rating which is likely higher than yours. Seems like I know what I'm doing


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

simont23 said:


> In a nutshell, your problem is obvious. You equate helping people who give you money with being like a Chinese phone factory slave. What brilliant irony, coming from an Uber driver. I always push in good humouredly to grab bags before the customers can lift them. A goodly percentage of them realise we have started off our relationship on a cheerful helpful manner, and tip me accordingly. It is not rocket science. But I am talking to people who continually show themselves to be unteachable.


"This works for me, so it must work for everyone and if it doesn't, it's because they won't let it."

You (incorrectly) assume that the drivers here who continually disappoint you with our being "unteachable" (sorry about that BTW) haven't tried your foolproof methods and found that they are in fact foolish.

I for one, drove a limo for 6+ years and always helped with luggage and always got tipped.

I've done this for 3+ years and back when I was foolish enough to help with luggage, I rarely got tipped.

It's not the drivers, it's the riders.

Again, I'm sorry for being unteachable, Yoda.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

This isn’t rocket science. UberX and so much luggage? If it doesn’t fit in the trunk then you are getting cancelled. I’ve got leather seats and anyone wanting to jam crap other than their asses on my seat are getting the boot. I gladly help people with reasonable amount of luggage.


----------



## ProShooter (May 31, 2018)

I always help with luggage, so that my car doesn’t get damaged.

One day, I picked a guy up at a golf course and as I was pushing the button to open my tailgate for his clubs, he launched the golf bag across my leather back seats and then hopped up front with me. 

Never again, Mr. Golf Guy!


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

The thing is, you never know. Being a dick guarantees you no tip.

I've done plenty of Walmart and grocery store trips. 90% of the time I just pop the trunk. Once in a while I get out and help load the bags. Mostly, I do that because it's a minimum fare ride and don't want to waste time.

Surprisingly (or maybe not), I get tips once in a while on those trips. I think it's because the pax is so shocked to get help that they appreciate a driver who's not an asshole (which usually I am).

The point is, when you assume you are usually wrong. Make people feel special and sometimes they'll surprise you. Make them feel like they're a burden and you'll never be surprised, as you won't get a tip and most likely will get downrated for a $2 ride.


----------



## Stefan Dj. (Feb 13, 2016)

In my 6 years i always put the luggage in the trunk by myself, it looks bad when you let them do it themself


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

You screwed up, grow a brain and help elderly people. You get an A+ for making excuses and back pedaling tho. Are your parents old, how bout your grandparents? Please post your sob story when you're deactivated.


----------



## BigPapa56 (Dec 4, 2019)

Damn just be a good human people. Wtf???


----------



## shirleyujest (Jul 19, 2015)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


I had a young black Nigerian woman who was pregnant. I picked her up at a Salvation Army store, where she had bought a suitcase, which I presumed was empty. I had opened the trunk for her to put the suitcase in. When she got in the car she started to complain that I hadn't helped her to put the suitcase in the trunk, and proceeded to complain most of the way to her apartment (about 1 1/2 miles, by the way). I mean, really, how heavy is an empty suitcase? And then I discovered that she had put the wrong address for her apartment building in a huge complex, refused to tell me which building was hers. And she kept telling me to "go to the gate" ??? What the hell is a gate? I figured out after she was FINALLY GONE that she meant the curb. Jesus. Self-entitled ****. And all of this grief for a payment of $3.67.


----------



## Kurko (Dec 20, 2018)

I help people with luggage.
Why the heck not gets em in the car faster I see all the cabbies do it and limo drivers..and for sure I'm going to help elderly people with luggage


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Working4peanuts said:


> The thing is, you never know. Being a dick guarantees you no tip.
> 
> I've done plenty of Walmart and grocery store trips. 90% of the time I just pop the trunk. Once in a while I get out and help load the bags. Mostly, I do that because it's a minimum fare ride and don't want to waste time.
> 
> ...


I have to say, this is advice I don't see often on this forum.

I have gotten absurdly generous tips from helping people in minor ways. Lifting luggage is something I do to speed up pickups/dropoff and avoid car damage, but a lot of people end up seeing it as service. As far as I'm aware, it has made me decent money for very little extra effort. 15-25% of my income is tips so I take what I can get. I'm guessing if I never did small bits of extra service I would be lucky to get 10% of my income as tips in my market. (Your market may be different.)


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

Usually by the time I get out of the car and walk to the back to help load the pax luggage it’s already done. Occasionally I’m faster than the pax and I just extend my arm toward the handle of the luggage. If they let you grab it load it for them. If you see them standing with a suitcase get out of the car.

I always assumed this is what most people do and do also expect. After reading what your pax stated I feel pretty comfortable in my assumptions.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> I would not tip and I would 1-star this driver.


I would report that driver for attempted rape.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."


It's funny but I hate passive aggressive people.

If I needed help with luggage I will ask. Otherwise If I needed help and was expecting someone to offer but they didn't, I will suck it up and move on-everyone assumes we are all born with the same common sense or the same upbringing etc etc and it's like no?

And no one is a mind reader.

9 pages and we're all having hissy fits about someone who would have helped but didn't offer to help because _elderly_ couple was being passive?

I don't know how many of you work with elderly people on a regular basis but I had the pleasure of working in an office for a year, front line, where all the folks coming in were 60 or older 80% of the time and the foot traffic is high-usually anywhere from 100-150 easily, 200 plus during busy seasons.

Elderly are no different then us. Some are entitled. Some are passive. Some are lazy.

Some are curious. Some wants to learn. And some are open to technology even if they were born in 1923.

my absolute favorite client is born 1923.

he still researches his own stocks, and unlike the young 60, 70 year olds who whine about not being able to get into their accounts online because of two step verification and wants someone to go get the number for them.

he got an old iPhone from his great granddaughter and learned how to login with the two step verification himself.

*tldr: its a fair assumption people should ask rather then expect (this is the difference between polite people and entitled pple) and it's also unfair to assume just because people are old that they should be treated differently unless they of course, ask. Being old is NOT a handicap.*


----------



## HPClays (Jun 27, 2016)

I load luggage for several previously discussed reasons:
protect my car
protect my belongings in the trunk
hurry the loading up
load correctly with care for car and contents
measure attitude of paxhole
being a nice decent human

I applaud whole-heartedly _*anybody that doesn't load luggage*_ for the following reasons:
loading luggage used to mean tips, not the case since rideshare has manifested
pay cuts should result in service cuts, amateur pay gets you amateur service
letting the paxhole fend for themselves asserts dominance
paxholes are enabling Lyft and Uber to exploit drivers...they deserve just as much spite as the Silicon Valley jerks.

The pain must be passed on to the paxholes....Uber and Lyft execs still get their salary whether you load luggage or not...shuffle on people!


----------



## Tman2 (Jun 27, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


My philosophy is to help everyone , it's faster , they won't damage my car, I know how to load my car. I don't care if I get tipped, it's just faster and the nice thing to do, especially for older people and younger ones.


----------



## Shawnamamma (Sep 18, 2019)

WindyCityAnt said:


> I never let pax try and jam anything in my car. In fact if they even attempt. I cancel. I don't want there careless asses, breaking my car. It's not for customer service. But I play that card.
> 
> Specially if there hot! Then I am more than willing to put your luggage in my trunk for you. &#128521;


Really if there hot! Yucky your one of those !


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Steve appleby said:


> I'm a combat veteran too. Who the @@@@ do you think your talking to? Yet i still suck it up and at least have the decency to help others with their bags. I don't complain. Suck it up.
> 
> Jesus Christ if you can't get up off your ass and do what is expected in part of the job then go find another @@@@ing job. At least have the common decency to help other people with the bags. What are we coming to as a society are we that @@@@ing lazy??
> 
> Having done three combat deployments to Iraq and Afghanistan I guarantee you I've lugged more baggage than he's ever had.


Don't complain except about others. Or do you call this tirade *****ing instead of complaining?

A 69 year old vet puts him as a likely Vietnam vet. Current deployments can't hold a candle to those, so come down off your high horse. BTW also combat vet with 4 deployment. It's not hard to show respect for fellow service members.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Stefan Dj. said:


> In my 6 years i always put the luggage in the trunk by myself, it looks bad when you let them do it themself


So you help other men that don't need the help?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

HPClays said:


> I load luggage for several previously discussed reasons:
> protect my car
> protect my belongings in the trunk
> hurry the loading up
> ...


With an attitude like that I'm guessing you don't get many tips. Or else you just enjoy trolling. Ignore.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I jump out of my car immediately when I see anything that might / should go in the trunk. Why? Nice scuff, long scratch, and torn rubber trunk seal from times that a pax carelessly threw crap in without me getting there in time.
> 
> It's also an opportunity to stretch and just the right thing to do.


Those are on *purpose* from when driver did not help load


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I always help with luggage, every time. Certainly with putting it in my car as I want it loaded properly. If the person won't accept the help I let them put it in, though I might rearrange it if they don't put it in as I think it should go.

Fun fact: The folks that won't accept the help are strong men and lesbians.

If the luggage is light, and the rider(s) include an able bodied man I'll ask if they want help getting the bags out. If there are no able bodied riders I get the luggage out without being asked.

I NEVER help with groceries or packages, but I will help for a flat screen TV.

It's not about tips. I give the best service. That gets me the most tips. Still not everyone tips.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I NEVER help with groceries or packages, but I will help for a flat screen TV.


That flat screen TV they bought just cost them $5 more dollars because they ordered an X and got me instead of an XL.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Those are on *purpose* from when driver did not help load


Nope, those were careless people who didn't even bother to ask or wait two seconds. Pax in general don't give a crap about your car, they are careless because it isn't their property.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Nope, those were careless people who didn't even bother to ask or wait two seconds. Pax in general don't give a crap about your car, they are careless because it isn't their property.


Just kidding...I keep my car locked until I get out and open hatch. Some rush to open hatch, so they can load their own luggage, and not feel the need to Tip. :wink:

I could care less if they tip, like you, I don't want my car scratched up with their carelessness.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Fun fact: The folks that won't accept the help are strong men and lesbians.


if someone insists by all means.

but imma be hella pissed if they damage my rimowa.

does this mean that every guy who accepts help are weak? &#128563;&#128541;&#128541;&#128541;

&#129300;


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


With all due respect, but I always get out of the car and help my pax to load their bags. It is what everyone expects I think. I maybe totally wrong, but to be honest I can not see myself seated in the car while my pax is loading bags and then later on expect a tip!



Dekero said:


> Yeah, I don't do a lot of stuff.. as I have stated on this site often... But I do believe we are in a customer service business..
> 
> Stop being a lazy ass and help load the luggage, nothing pisses me off more than watching other Uber drivers pull up at the airport and they just sit their fat asses in the driver seat while the customer tries to figure out their Trunk and load luggage... Whole time. Drivers picking his nose.... Lazy ass.
> 
> ...


Well said. If you are so weak or fat that can not pick up a piece of luggage you should be looking into a gym membership or stay home watching tv and get fatter and weaker! We are in the customer service business and even though loading bags does NOT guarantee you a tip it certainly put you closer to get one. If the pax are elderly people or women, more than lazyness it is a total lack of respect!



Working4peanuts said:


> The solution is very simple. Uber needs to tell pax up front that there is a $2 per bag charge. Carry ons are free.
> 
> And drivers should get 100% of those fees.
> 
> If course, it will never happen. Airlines charge for bags. Uber should too.


I vote for that!



peteyvavs said:


> You are in a service industry, if you understood what that meant you would make the first gesture to assist the pax's with their baggage. This is YOUR business and YOU have to provide the best customer service regardless of your personal feelings If you want to be successful.
> 
> 
> I've seen some drivers pull up at the airport and just pop the trunk and never get out to assist the pax, they wonder why they never get tipped. These are the drivers that make the rest of us look like &#128169;


fully agree, if you do not treat your passenger like you should find yourself another job that is NOT related with customer satisfaction and you are done


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

1.5xorbust said:


> I've done a lot of airport runs. I load and unload because I don't want pax to damage my car plus it increases the likelihood of a tip.


I don't load and unload because I don't want me to damage myself. I fractured my back in 2008 and it hasn't been the same since.

Must be nice that it increases tips for you. That doesn't seem to be the case here. People who tip (very few) tip. They MIGHT tip MORE if you load their bags, but tippers are tippers unless you really do something to upset them. Those who don't tip, don't tip no matter what you do.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't load and unload because I don't want me to damage myself. I fractured my back in 2008 and it hasn't been the same since.
> 
> Must be nice that it increases tips for you. That doesn't seem to be the case here. People who tip (very few) tip. They MIGHT tip MORE if you load their bags, but tippers are tippers unless you really do something to upset them. Those who don't tip, don't tip no matter what you do.


Might not be the job for you then... Maybe you should skip the airport queue if you are unable to assist due to medical issues... I assure you if i was at the airport and ordered an uber .. we would have a stand off when u pulled up and expected me to open your trunk and load my bags... That is considered basic customer service... Yeah you'd be in the car, I'd be standing by the trunk waiting on your fat ass to get out the car.... and I promise you would cancel long before I would. And those bags wouldn't load themselves... Wtf. Lazy ass entitled drivers...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Might not be the job for you then... Maybe you should skip the airport queue if you are unable to assist due to medical issues... I assure you if i was at the airport and ordered an uber .. we would have a stand off when u pulled up and expected me to open your trunk and load my bags... That is considered basic customer service... Yeah you'd be in the car, I'd be standing by the trunk waiting on your fat ass to get out the car.... and I promise you would cancel long before I would. And those bags wouldn't load themselves... Wtf. Lazy ass entitled drivers...


No, someone can drive but may not be able to lift heavy goods.

I'm sorry but I've worked in customer service for the past eight years. Have gotten multiple gifts including a ring from Hermès (most likely fake since he brought it off the real real but still its the thought that counts plus being fake meant it was under xx and acceptable... I had to return a bag because it was over the gift limit). Thank you cards and handwritten letters of thanks as well as emailed thanks.

customer service is not about bending over backwards for people.

it's about the basics-did you get there on time? Did you drive efficiently? Were you engaging?

if someone has a bad back and says they can't lift the luggage I'm inclined to believe them and then do it myself...

Of course I don't carry luggage these days as the past two years have been short trips which means nothing beyond a carryon duffle.

but if I had luggage I can dang sure pick it up myself if the driver can't.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> No, someone can drive but may not be able to lift heavy goods.
> 
> I'm sorry but I've worked in customer service for the past eight years. Have gotten multiple gifts including a ring from Hermès (most likely fake since he brought it off the real real but still its the thought that counts plus being fake meant it was under xx and acceptable... I had to return a bag because it was over the gift limit). Thank you cards and handwritten letters of thanks as well as emailed thanks.
> 
> ...


Ummm yeah No...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Ummm yeah No...


&#129335;&#127995;‍♀

You have your views and I have mine. If all your customers tip you $5 or above then you clearly are winning with the customer service game.

PS
















Nope,
Nowhere says manual labor and picking up luggage or breaking ones back in fear of customers thinking lazy entitled drivers &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> &#129335;&#127995;‍♀
> 
> You have your views and I have mine. If all your customers tip you $5 or above then you clearly are winning with the customer service game.


They do, and I am.... Sorry your not.. I wish I could help change that for you. As those tips REALLY help the bottom line


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dekero said:


> They do, and I am.... Sorry your not.. I wish I could help change that for you. As those tips REALLY help the bottom line


Ahahha ok. Let's see those $$ to the trip per every trip. Put your money where your mouth is.

not one single non tipper or dollar tipper would be impressive.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Ahahha ok. Let's see those $$ to the trip per every trip. Put your money where your mouth is.
> 
> not one single non tipper or dollar tipper would be impressive.


I assure you my average of tips is way higher than most. Maybe not every ride.. but im in the 40%+ club... And you? And for CLARIFICATION I have nothing to prove to you... However.. here add em up sweety...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dekero said:


> I assure you my average of tips is way higher than most. Maybe not every ride.. but im in the 40%+ club... And you? And for CLARIFICATION I have nothing to prove to you... However.. here add em up sweety...
> 
> View attachment 384908
> View attachment 384909











And how many trips total for those days? &#129300;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 384911
> 
> And how many trips total for those days? &#129300;


Allow me to make this easier for your small Brain... Unlike yourself who apparently accepts the fact that noone tips... I work the tip angle and it works for me..by rewarding me with way more additional income than apparently you have... Do you have screenshots that even compare to those from my last 5 days.. NO ... I thought not... Please go take your minimum fare rides and make your money rich gurl... I dont have time to F w you anymore...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Allow me to make this easier for your small Brain... Unlike yourself who apparently accepts the fact that noone tips... I work the tip angle and it works for me..by rewarding me with way more additional income than apparently you have... Do you have screenshots that even compare to those from my last 5 days.. NO ... I thought not... Please go take your minimum fare rides and make your money rich gurl... I dont have time to F w you anymore...


Allow me to reply to you without sinking to your level.

i pretty much implied this when I said that "every ride must be tipping you $5 or over" I chose $5 as it's more realistic because that's the minimum I tip on every ride.

I said it again when I replied... both times you seem to read over or ignore that fact.

not my fault?

I don't have that but I have a $1200 bag the client gave me after she found out I left.

And we seem to be diverting from the topic. Customer service is not what you've described. Customers can be understanding and not every driver needs to haul luggage for the pax without even being prompted by pax... this is not customer service.

Unless you want to tell me now that all those tips are strictly from helping pax with their luggage.

ps,
I didn't even get any of the goodies I get by "angling for a tip". Imagine what I'd get if I actually _tried_.

doing what you're suppose to do to help customers without any ulterior motives, _that's_ customer service.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Allow me to reply to you without sinking to your level.
> 
> i pretty much implied this when I said that "every ride must be tipping you $5 or over" I chose $5 as it's more realistic because that's the minimum I tip on every ride.
> 
> ...


If your a charity... Ok id agree... Im not.
Good evening


----------



## Raleighdriver8 (Dec 1, 2019)

This post popped in my head during an airport pickup tonight (surge baby!) The guy was young and by himself with a smallish bag. I didn't get out to help. Just instinctually didn't. But I do instinctually get out to help of there are big bags, a female, or anyone "older".


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


Yeah ... why do w load and unload things? &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129488;&#129488;&#129488;

It's NOT a requirement.

No guaranteed tip.

Driver is promised to decline.

What a funny thing that is we do......


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Might not be the job for you then... Maybe you should skip the airport queue if you are unable to assist due to medical issues... I assure you if i was at the airport and ordered an uber .. we would have a stand off when u pulled up and expected me to open your trunk and load my bags... That is considered basic customer service... Yeah you'd be in the car, I'd be standing by the trunk waiting on your fat ass to get out the car.... and I promise you would cancel long before I would. And those bags wouldn't load themselves... Wtf. Lazy ass entitled drivers...


I get bags just cuz I know if I didn't that's guaranteed no tip but if my back was hurt I'd have no problem with that stand off that's a cancel fee for some, me the trunk closes automatically as do door if for whatever reason a pax just stood their expecting me to I'd hit the button while both closed and drive away while you wait least 10+ more minutes for another ride cuz that's what'll it'll take here

Now I start trip prior but apparently lots of drivers don't & if I was one of those I'd get a cancel fee during that stand off and still maintain a queue position

That's the type of pax I don't want don't care about the fare that behavior is a guaranteed non tipper, do you expect women drivers & seniors to grab bags? All my x $40+ airport runs I request an unmatch if not tipped by next day & that's around $30 an hour, I wouldn't spend time in my personal life with anyone like that some other driver can get you next time

On xl 40+% tip me on 40 mile rides & it's a % so it's usually $15+ so I figure it's 80+% tipping around 8 bucks, on x less than 20% tip I still get bags but I still unmatch if they don't, ratings still in the 4.9s all my 1 stars are from $4-8 non tipping human pieces of garbage

I also have no issues with drivers who don't get bags, don't quite understand it but no workers comp, 1970s wages will do that, I'm pretty sure studies prove immigrants, seniors, minorities & that's pretty much Uber lyfts entire labor force& they get tipped even less, so why bother I get it, women usually get tipped more

It is what it is, it pretty much guarantees no tip but if it's a less than 20% chance 80% of the time you're doing more work and risking injury for no gain, I'm sure after a month x pool drivers figure out ef it, just not worth it & like me give pax worse experience ever out of spite that's the tip, revenge is the sweetest thing next to getting..... as they say


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Raleighdriver8 said:


> This post popped in my head during an airport pickup tonight (surge baby!) The guy was young and by himself with a smallish bag. I didn't get out to help. Just instinctually didn't. But I do instinctually get out to help of there are big bags, a female, or anyone "older".


Exactly. I don't see the point in stepping out to help able bodied men and bodybuilders.

the disagreement will obviously come at the "older" part because many older men have the ability to lift their luggage easily


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> I get bags just cuz I know if I didn't that's guaranteed no tip but if my back was hurt I'd have no problem with that stand off that's a cancel fee for some, me the trunk closes automatically as do door if for whatever reason a pax just stood their expecting me to I'd hit the button while both closed and drive away while you wait least 10+ more minutes for another ride cuz that's what'll it'll take here
> 
> Now I start trip prior but apparently lots of drivers don't & if I was one of those I'd get a cancel fee during that stand off and still maintain a queue position
> 
> ...


I think the point you as well as alot of other have missed is... While you think your paid unfairly...and do not need to offer this service... You agreed to work for Those rates... In a CUSTOMER SERVICE CENTRIC JOB. That requires loading of items as part of the Job. Now if you have a medical issue or other physical impairment that prevents you from doing this? Then you have applied for and accepted a job that you are unable to perform fully and should quit. And STOP making the rest of us look bad. In Other words.... Get a job as a walmart greeter if you just want to stand around. This job requires loading items into the car.

And the fact that u have push button open doors and trunk (I do as well) means nothing more than convience... It doesnt entitle you to make the same money as I get and not do the job. So as I said before get your ENTITLED ASS out of the car, do your JOB.. (that you signed up for) load the bags.... Or quit already cuz your making us look bad. And no your medical. Needs do not entitle you to a pass. You should not have accepted a job you could meet the requirements for!!!

Thank you!!


----------



## chinagringo (Dec 5, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Yeah, I don't do a lot of stuff.. as I have stated on this site often... But I do believe we are in a customer service business..
> 
> Stop being a lazy ass and help load the luggage, nothing pisses me off more than watching other Uber drivers pull up at the airport and they just sit their fat asses in the driver seat while the customer tries to figure out their Trunk and load luggage... Whole time. Drivers picking his nose.... Lazy ass.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the Customer Service concept! Uber techies are clueless when it comes to this "foreign language". After all, one size fits all based upon their limited knowledge and experience. Try driving in a resort market in the Colorado Rockies and treat riders the same as you would in NYC - a recipe for failure. These folks are on vacation and can be very appreciative if they perceive they are receiving exceptional service. Besides, isn't it more fun to be pleasant, do something special and enjoy the ride? I frequently do runs to Denver International Airport 3 to 5 hours away depending on weather and traffic and typically really enjoy my riders!


----------



## SmileySyed (Dec 7, 2016)

You should've offered to assist in loading as soon as you found out they are struggling with so many luggage. It's a simple courtesy. I'd do it for my sister or brother, I'd do it for elderly people and (I'd also do it for any macho person as a courtesy as well, to protect my boot space or seat cover). Working as a porter or not, having so much ego isn't appreciated by anyone. You got a wrong perception bro, change the way you look at things. I see a person with Crutch I spontaneously get out of the car and ask if he/she needs any help and open the door.


----------



## DriveNM (Apr 13, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


Next time cancel on the spot. That's kind of Passenger is nothing but problems.


----------



## Fuges (Apr 10, 2019)

I... I... I...hardly know what to say. You just popped the trunk and sat there? And you said they were elderly? 

I guess I should thank you for making me look good, but wow ...


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I think the point you as well as alot of other have missed is... While you think your paid unfairly...and do not need to offer this service... You agreed to work for Those rates... In a CUSTOMER SERVICE CENTRIC JOB. That requires loading of items as part of the Job. Now if you have a medical issue or other physical impairment that prevents you from doing this? Then you have applied for and accepted a job that you are unable to perform fully and should quit. And STOP making the rest of us look bad. In Other words.... Get a job as a walmart greeter if you just want to stand around. This job requires loading items into the car.
> 
> And the fact that u have push button open doors and trunk (I do as well) means nothing more than convience... It doesnt entitle you to make the same money as I get and not do the job. So as I said before get your ENTITLED ASS out of the car, do your JOB.. (that you signed up for) load the bags.... Or quit already cuz your making us look bad. And no your medical. Needs do not entitle you to a pass. You should not have accepted a job you could meet the requirements for!!!
> 
> Thank you!!


I CANT by law "agree" to work for free or for less than minimum wage after my costs of $4 per ride which I can verify with receipts in a fully depreciated 240+K blue book value 3k vehicle that gets 22mph and is 10+ years old

Those are MY costs others may be cheaper but EVERY driver is between $2-4 costs every ride

Every blank contract they send me with such terms puts the contract in breach due to the illegal terms in it, I cannot agree to a blank contract under coercion, fraud, manipulation, tricks, duress....Periodt

My job as an independent contractor is to drive, I do not get workers comp, unemployment or paid to handle luggage I'm a DRIVER not a baggage handler, I CHOOSE to grab bags because it benefits me, I agree with any driver who wishes not to as I myself like to give x pool pax the worst possible experience so they stop using the service (which they won't until they have to pay legal non predatory costs+) or upgrade to xl or higher tiers since those pax are generally lovely least on 1st shift couldn't tell ya about 7pm+ cuz most people don't go to airport at that time so never worked it, I'm only interested in 1 ride in this market airport cuz 90+% of the others attempt to human traffic me

As dara the modern day slave trader said "I run my OWN INDEPENDENT business" and that means I do due diligence on the blank contract & ignore or cancel the illegal ones that don't make ME profit.

I WANT to make x & pool drivers look bad as only children, dumb, or desperate would willingly deliver 1-500 pounds 1-10 miles for $3-8 gross and they're spitting on humans that actually DIED standing up for labor rights those drivers just as evil as Uber Lyft in my eyes & part of the problem, if their balls dropped & they acted like adults refusing to service those rides the algo wouldn't keep seeing how low the dumb & desperate are willing to go

It's not 1985 & I'm not a child but have no issues acting like one of they treat & pay me like 1

No where in Uber Lyfts paperwork or job description mentions lifting bags NO WHERE it is above & beyond if a driver wishes to

I get bags on xl on x I give em the service they pay for at 1970s wages which again by law I CAN'T agree to work for but bribes keep the FBI & labor department looking the other way, their lucky they don't ride in the trunk with the bags & I didn't pull up in a 1970s model car


----------



## RAVS (Dec 4, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


Not helping your customer load their luggage into your car makes you a shitty driver. But not helping an elderly couple with luggage makes you a shitty person. Mutually inclusive, these events just make you an arrogant ******bag.

Am I right, gang?


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


Sorry, but if I see people with luggage I always ask if they need help. Older people are usually the only ones who say yes.

You just sat there? No one is putting 7 pieces of luggage I'm my trunk without me getting out to supervise.


----------



## RAVS (Dec 4, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Then you deal with it... Most passengers would not let you load it anyway if they cared about it that much... Difference is at least you tried.. which will in most cases pay off in tips from airport runs... My tips show that I am customer service oriented... Do yours?


Hahahahaha you call these tips? Averaging 3 tips a day is HILARIOUS.



troothequalstroll said:


> I CANT by law "agree" to work for free or for less than minimum wage after my costs of $4 per ride which I can verify with receipts in a fully depreciated 240+K blue book value 3k vehicle that gets 22mph and is 10+ years old
> 
> Those are MY costs others may be cheaper but EVERY driver is between $2-4 costs every ride
> 
> ...


Are you some sort of fancy lawyer now? I'm not sure which you're worse at... understanding the lawand the position you've willfully put yourself in, driving as a service, or trying to make a decent argument justifying your general lousiness as a person.



troothequalstroll said:


> I CANT by law "agree" to work for free or for less than minimum wage after my costs of $4 per ride which I can verify with receipts in a fully depreciated 240+K blue book value 3k vehicle that gets 22mph and is 10+ years old
> 
> Those are MY costs others may be cheaper but EVERY driver is between $2-4 costs every ride
> 
> ...


Maybe you wouldn't be so angry at your lousy pay if you received more tips. Maybe you'd receive more tips if you'd go above and beyond. And maybe you'd hold yourself at least a little personally accountable for the reason your ship sails in the wrong direction. If you don't like where you're sailing, then you're the captain...turn it around.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

RAVS said:


> Hahahahaha you call these tips? Averaging 3 tips a day is HILARIOUS.
> 
> 
> Are you some sort of fancy lawyer now? I'm not sure which you're worse at... understanding the lawand the position you've willfully put yourself in, driving as a service, or trying to make a decent argument justifying your general lousiness as a person.
> ...


Whose angry? Don't try to decipher tone from text, I succeed at a Ponzi scam 96% fail at, 40+% tip me a % on my 90+% xl only runs to the airport meaning 80+% tip around 8 bucks & change with a rating in the 4.9s

I speak on the x pool tier, pool which I opted out first day because while not a lawyer know my rights & told them I will go to court and not be coerced into violating my states distracted driving laws and a few emails later was opted out

Apparently they don't let the new employees they mis labled as independent contractors do that anymore

I average $50+ an hour AFTER 5000 trips can you buy that lol? At least 4500 of em 40+ miles xl only, after 1st cuts in 2016 I switched over as only children, dumb, or desperate would deliver 1-500 pounds 1-10 miles for $3-4 gross lmao

When I do accept the xs to the airport only less than 20% of them tip, same car same service hmmmmm so I know not to bother going above & beyond for them, I just 4star cuz it was $30 for the hour & request unmatch because I don't want to associate with humans that don't tip for human delivery and I do grab their bags because personally don't have an issue doing so, I also open doors it's a profitable ride so I don't care

Don't let me cancel 3+ in a row and accept a $4-8 ride to lower cancel rate though oh boy they're getting the ittiest service in the world & I'll happily earn my 1 star, I was coerced into the contract cuz if I had the detyi wouldn't of accepted it in 1985 lmao no one with a brain without hunger pains would

I had my ride before Uber existed didn't buy a new one, relocated to my 4th state to partake in the green rush & figured great way to get paid learn city and picked homebase on most profitable efficient ride from bed, I doubt many are that blessed, 1st "job" since the 90s pan but what idiot turns down $50+ an hour from bed when my only sacrafice is to wake n bake during first take instead of squawk box, I knew it was a Ponzi first day & I'll play it like it tries to play me till it crumbles or is bought out or bailed out for pennies on the dollar

This comedy to me & I just post the trooths I'd rather not have a 10% are and 40+% cr when I turn on x for it's & giggle but it's all in the game yo

Sorry I only use emoticons when trying to stick something in a milinial so again don't assume I'm angry, I'm just amazed they can get away with it. You won't convince me $4-$4 doesn't= zero or $10-$4 doesn't= $6 a 1995 my minimum fare that didn't require maintenance & driver got 100% I was in highschool in the early 90s & you wasn't getting a ride for $5 then you won't convince me to do it now


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Jennyma said:


> Sorry, but if I see people with luggage I always ask if they need help. Older people are usually the only ones who say yes.
> 
> You just sat there? No one is putting 7 pieces of luggage I'm my trunk without me getting out to supervise.


Yes I sat there. Don't care. Grandpa put it all in


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> I CANT by law "agree" to work for free or for less than minimum wage after my costs of $4 per ride which I can verify with receipts in a fully depreciated 240+K blue book value 3k vehicle that gets 22mph and is 10+ years old
> 
> Those are MY costs others may be cheaper but EVERY driver is between $2-4 costs every ride
> 
> ...


Stay your whiney ass at home then.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Stay your whiney ass at home then


first read that **** I saw 'white ass' and my reply would be: I have no words. &#129322;


----------



## LGBNEWBIEDRIVER (Jun 9, 2016)

I personally always load bags into my trunk as a courtesy and because I think it's the right thing too do as well pax appreciate especially If they have multibags. While the service is not expected pax do appreciate it and it also guarantees a five star rating and an occasional tip


----------



## ggrezzi (Mar 14, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Exactly. I don't see the point in stepping out to help able bodied men and bodybuilders.
> 
> the disagreement will obviously come at the "older" part because many older men have the ability to lift their luggage easily


Dude, it is not a matter of being capable of lifting a 50 or 70 lb bag. That is bull crap. It is the kind of SERVICE you provide and the impression you leave with your customer. That is what it is all about!


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

Whatever i also don't want someone to get hurt or hurt my car.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Allow me to make this easier for your small Brain... Unlike yourself who apparently accepts the fact that noone tips... I work the tip angle and it works for me..by rewarding me with way more additional income than apparently you have... Do you have screenshots that even compare to those from my last 5 days.. NO ... I thought not... Please go take your minimum fare rides and make your money rich gurl... I dont have time to F w you anymore...


Dude. Get some manners.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Dude. Get some manners.


Dude, mind ya shyt.. noone asked for your input


----------



## Jerrie C (Aug 20, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


I pulled up to a high rise Apt building and a 30ish woman with luggage was on the sidewalk . I pop the trunk unlock my doors and wait ... nothing ..... she comes up to my window and knocks , then ask me if I'm going to load her bag &#129335;&#127995;‍♀&#129318;&#127995;‍♀ . I am a 60 yr old woman who has arthritis and a Handicap placard hanging from my rear view mirror ! I just looked at her and said No Mam , I'm a just a driver . And pointed to my handicapped placard . &#128580; she huffed back to the back of the car , threw her bag in the trunk and slammed the trunk , hard ! In hindsight I should have just drove off as soon as she knocked on my window .....


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Stay your whiney ass at home then.


I do. It's where I ignore or cancel 90% of the human trafficking attempts duh, I let the 96%er who fail that sleep, live, eat, idle, circle me 16+ hours a day that trade labor for snacks, points, stars, coupons, badges, "rewards & bonuses" paid from money stolen from their earnings work for free or 1 McChicken net per trip all from my comfy bed. Ignore ignore ignore accept didn't reply to pretext cancel ignore ignore accept did reply and it's airport 5 star driver mode activated

No one's whining child just speaking truth no intelligent person that's not desperate or dumb drives for less than $1 a mile when half will be dead miles & you have no idea where you'll end up which is usually in traffic 30+ minutes from home or where you need to be which is also uncompensated for time & labor. I'm not the type to loiter on private property or others neighborhoods for the 5 minutes or hours it might take for another McChicken. I run a profitable independent business by exercising my rights and not disrespecting those who actually stood up & died for em.

No one respects someone driving for .60 a mile, you don't respect yourself it's why most x & poolers don't tip, it's why Uber Lyft defrauds & manipulated them every chance they get, it's why the FBI & labor department doesn't care, it's why smart drivers feed em scraps, but they do have rights...no need to make them look bad accepting & servicing those rides does it for them

Enjoy your $2 child like it's 1985


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

troothequalstroll said:


> I do. It's where I ignore or cancel 90% of the human trafficking attempts duh, I let the 96%er who fail that sleep, live, eat, idle, circle me 16+ hours a day that trade labor for snacks, points, stars, coupons, badges, "rewards & bonuses" paid from money stolen from their earnings work for free or 1 McChicken net per trip all from my comfy bed. Ignore ignore ignore accept didn't reply to pretext cancel ignore ignore accept did reply and it's airport 5 star driver mode activated
> 
> No one's whining child just speaking truth no intelligent person that's not desperate or dumb drives for less than $1 a mile when half will be dead miles & you have no idea where you'll end up which is usually in traffic 30+ minutes from home or where you need to be which is also uncompensated for time & labor. I'm not the type to loiter on private property or others neighborhoods for the 5 minutes or hours it might take for another McChicken. I run a profitable independent business by exercising my rights and not disrespecting those who actually stood up & died for em.
> 
> ...


After reading that Manifesto.... I'm pretty sure your on some government watch list.. and you scare me...

As for Respecting myself.. allow me to reassure you... I do, which is why I don't drive for $.60 a mile. No need to worry about me sir keep exercising your rights...

Oh and Im most definitely not your Child and Im not trading snacks for shyt . Im getting paid or these wheels dont spin..

Now go back to making pressure cooker bombs for the next message you plan on sending the government... Mr. Kaczynski...


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

The thread that just doesn't stop giving! and quite the Idiot magnet!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Dekero said:


> Dude, mind ya shyt.. noone asked for your input


Okay. Have it your way. Then I'll use the Ignore feature once again.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Okay. Have it your way. Then I'll use the Ignore feature once again.


Thank god... Good ridance


----------



## daveinlv (Jun 9, 2017)

troothequalstroll said:


> I get bags just cuz I know if I didn't that's guaranteed no tip but if my back was hurt I'd have no problem with that stand off that's a cancel fee for some, me the trunk closes automatically as do door if for whatever reason a pax just stood their expecting me to I'd hit the button while both closed and drive away while you wait least 10+ more minutes for another ride cuz that's what'll it'll take here
> 
> Now I start trip prior but apparently lots of drivers don't & if I was one of those I'd get a cancel fee during that stand off and still maintain a queue position
> 
> ...


After 2 1/2 years of driving for Uber, I now ONLY get out and load/unload bags for elderly/handicapped and their walkers/wheelchairs etc. I started, at first, for about 6 months getting out and loading/unloading, but found that I usually had swollen/sore knees after getting in/out of the car 20 or more times/day. I'm 69 and have bad knees from military service and an accident in 2013. For those "experts" out there who say "well then, perhaps Uber is not for you", you can take your opinion/suggestion and stuff it.. I'm retired and Uber is the ONLY way for me to make supplimental $$ that pays for things that social security and a pension have no room for. IF, you as a rider, do not like the fact I pop the trunk and let you load/unload bags, you are free to cancel, and I as the driver am ALSO free to cancel, should you decide to get snarky with me because I won't load your bags for you.



Jerrie C said:


> I pulled up to a high rise Apt building and a 30ish woman with luggage was on the sidewalk . I pop the trunk unlock my doors and wait ... nothing ..... she comes up to my window and knocks , then ask me if I'm going to load her bag &#129335;&#127995;‍♀&#129318;&#127995;‍♀ . I am a 60 yr old woman who has arthritis and a Handicap placard hanging from my rear view mirror ! I just looked at her and said No Mam , I'm a just a driver . And pointed to my handicapped placard . &#128580; she huffed back to the back of the car , threw her bag in the trunk and slammed the trunk , hard ! In hindsight I should have just drove off as soon as she knocked on my window .....


YES you should have, I DAMN sure would have!.... Hindsight is often 20/20, though, isn't it?



homelesswarlock said:


> Old people are stupid.


Yeah, YOU are pretty damn stupid... I'm 69, and proud to be this age..


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

Dekero said:


> After reading that Manifesto.... I'm pretty sure your on some government watch list.. and you scare me...
> 
> As for Respecting myself.. allow me to reassure you... I do, which is why I don't drive for $.60 a mile. No need to worry about me sir keep exercising your rights...
> 
> ...


If you ever read Mr kaczynski everything he wrote pretty much came true, went the wrong way about getting it published lol but dats none of my business, man's a genius and was part of cias illegal mkultra program

Truth not a manifesto but I'll just say buh bye as ad hominem is ad hominem & everything I post is factual no need to see or hear "humans" that support this Ponzi scams inhumane blatantly illegal practices

I'll use the Ponzi till one of the crazies do go postal as it's invetitable already happened a few times & will sleep like a baby when they do fortunately I'm blessed to have too much to lose for such nonsense

But I am on a list the feds must of told em stop banning me because posting that I'd she'd no tears if history repeated itself once Uber moves into their new digs at the old wtc spot they rented from human trafficking seniors & immigrants on a daily basis lol

Everyone involved in the farce that is Uber Lyft including the feds letting them operate deserve worse than a watch list they deserve to be in prison next to the murderers & rapists but that won't happen so all one can do is hope their entire bloodlines get cancer & trajedy strikes kinda like when Travis ks dog caused his mother to die while boating, too bad so sad doubt he cared about his mama anyway all that blood money he was blowing on the world's 2nd most expensive yacht on the planet weeks after her demise boohoo


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


I always help with luggage. Every damn time. Effortless to do so. Man, we are a soft country today.

I also have given all 5 stars, except (1) 1 star ever...that is over 600 rides...and all 5 stars except 1. Damn, this country deserves what ever evil happens to her.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

since we don't know the destination and if they are not on the kerb with their luggage clearly visible, how are we supposed to know they have luggage. also, a lot of them prefer to load their own luggage to save time. like the OP said, just ask.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

Jerrie C said:


> I pulled up to a high rise Apt building and a 30ish woman with luggage was on the sidewalk . I pop the trunk unlock my doors and wait ... nothing ..... she comes up to my window and knocks , then ask me if I'm going to load her bag &#129335;&#127995;‍♀&#129318;&#127995;‍♀ . I am a 60 yr old woman who has arthritis and a Handicap placard hanging from my rear view mirror ! I just looked at her and said No Mam , I'm a just a driver . And pointed to my handicapped placard . &#128580; she huffed back to the back of the car , threw her bag in the trunk and slammed the trunk , hard ! In hindsight I should have just drove off as soon as she knocked on my window .....


Exactly. We get paid to drive. Not help people with their 100lb luggage


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

I've never had a PAX tip me, so I guess that makes us even.


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage...
> 
> while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


Yes, rider(s) attitude does matter. I'm nobody's butler. Automatically, I only help: 
1) visibly pregnant (traveling solo) 
2) exceptionally old (solo or couples) 
3) people with crutches, walkers, broken hands (and, maybe, broken legs). 
For all others, I might volunteer for an unreasonably generous upfront bribe, but always refuse language-assisting riders, younger my age (mainly, for self-respecting purposes)...


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

The laziness amazes me... Y'all should just stay your asses at home. Im not talking about groceries .. but Luggage... EVERYTIME... Its just good service... Apparently y'all young and don't know what service is..


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

A drunk guy slammed a heavy cooler in & out of my trunk and broke the latch. It cost ME over $200 to replace it. 
I watch ppl load heavy stuff, I will lend a hand occasionally but I dont get paid for lifting, hauling, truck duty, personal limo service etc.
If you think these ungrateful idiots will tip you because you are nice.....spend extra wait time....let them drink in your car....carry their heavy luggage.....well good luck-you wont be an uber driver very long.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

daveinlv said:


> After 2 1/2 years of driving for Uber, I now ONLY get out and load/unload bags for elderly/handicapped and their walkers/wheelchairs etc. I started, at first, for about 6 months getting out and loading/unloading, but found that I usually had swollen/sore knees after getting in/out of the car 20 or more times/day. I'm 69 and have bad knees from military service and an accident in 2013. For those "experts" out there who say "well then, perhaps Uber is not for you", you can take your opinion/suggestion and stuff it.. I'm retired and Uber is the ONLY way for me to make supplimental $$ that pays for things that social security and a pension have no room for. IF, you as a rider, do not like the fact I pop the trunk and let you load/unload bags, you are free to cancel, and I as the driver am ALSO free to cancel, should you decide to get snarky with me because I won't load your bags for you.
> 
> 
> YES you should have, I DAMN sure would have!.... Hindsight is often 20/20, though, isn't it?
> ...


You have bad knees because you're 69, you don't get out of the car because you are 69. Stop being a cranky 69 year old. So the next time a 79 or 89 year old couple struggles with their luggage, you tell them you're 69 and hurt my knees in the military.


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Oftentimes I load, mostly to prevent damage to my own car, but also because of passengers don't know how to play Tetris with the bags.
> 
> If you get a sense of people's personalities, you may be able to pick up the types of people that do tip.. Experience teaches you it.
> 
> ...


Higher platform (XL and up) is more likely to tip. Um, NOPE. 2018 Honda Pilot



Fat Man said:


> Allot of us don't give a shit about the $2 tip that granny gave because you loaded/unloaded her 200 pound bag! Goober isn't paying for your hospital bills! The reason granny packed 200 pounds of bull shit she doesn't need is because she knows there are dip shits willing to help her! I refuse to hurt myself or pull something because someone can't resist packing 150 pounds of fruit cake that her grand kids will hate anyway! You eager beavers that are "people pleasers" can keep that $2 bullshit tip. Granny packed it. She can hoist it in and out of my SUV hatch herself! That is ALL on her! I drive bar hours 15 hours a week as a supplement to my M-F real job. I ain't pulling a nut for some POSSIBILITY of a tip! If they draw me at 4am Sunday morning, THEY are loading it and unloading it themselves! Paid the same either way. Pride or the job? F YOU! Because she is elderly! NOPE I am not falling for it! :thumbup:


Karma


----------



## chinagringo (Dec 5, 2019)

Boston Bill said:


> Higher platform (XL and up) is more likely to tip. Um, NOPE. 2018 Honda Pilot
> 
> 
> Karma


Am proud to be 72 and retired and am also proud that I load luggage, skis, bicycles. hunting gear, groceries, cases of liquor/wine/beer, TV's, etc for riders of all ages 20-100!] Then again, I drive days in a resort area and enjoy a tip ratio of 30% to 50% of my weekly ride earnings. And drivers ***** about how few tips they receive and what their hourly income is! GO FIGIRE! Maybe employment as a taxi driver would be a better choice?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

I always help with luggage....but I guess since I been in the transportation industry for 20 years good customer service is second nature....maybe thats why I have one of the best ratings in my city and get a tip 90 percent of the time


----------



## chinagringo (Dec 5, 2019)

BINGO!


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

Most of you don’t live in South Florida. 

Miami-Dade is an International hot spot, no pun intended, that most of you would not make it.

Why? Cause your an a$$hole according to these responses.

Miami ride share is amazing. $25 hour/ 24 hours a day (mostly) 

The money is with the locals & hipster crowd. (It is Miami). Super cool riders here. Though we do have vomit riders 24/7. Ha. I’ve had a rash lately. Like 10am is throw up time 

Problem: everyone around the globe comes to Miami frequently. We don’t have one timers. It’s paradise here !!! So with the 150 million visitors annually... we get the 2% undesirables 

So Miami driver, obviously the woman wasn’t a local. Miami people never speak to each other like that. 7 bags ???? You should of had a twenty in your hand when I hit the curb.

Finally, moderator, someone please report that I’m writing this ..... there are people on this board that need to be banned. It’s appalling you continue to let these people post here.

Ok ladies & gents.... ping is calling !!!

And happy “ART BASEL” To all Miami drivers. I know U BANKED !!!!!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Is art basel in Miami anything like the art basel in Brussels? This was more then a few years back. If so, 😴.


----------



## chinagringo (Dec 5, 2019)

I don't get the obsession with the star ratings? Can you spend these at the grocery store or at the gas pumps?

After 2.5 years and just under 4600 rides provided - I can honestly state that I never paid much attention to the "grade school ratings"! When riders promise me 5 stars, it is often an indicator that they figure ot is the same as a tip? Sorry but boring with a tip works for me. By ignoring the stars, my rating has never dropped below 4.97 and is currently at 4.98. Once in a while riders bring it up but I find they tend to be more impressed by the number of rides I have given and by the personal details I have put in my profile.


----------



## DonRon (Sep 4, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Sounds like you take great pride in your car! Just drive this around and no worries for scratches or dents.
> 
> View attachment 383774


I like how you blurred out the tag so nobody here will try to steal your ride.


----------



## daveinlv (Jun 9, 2017)

DudeUbering said:


> You have bad knees because you're 69, you don't get out of the car because you are 69. Stop being a cranky 69 year old. So the next time a 79 or 89 year old couple struggles with their luggage, you tell them you're 69 and hurt my knees in the military.


Jesus Christ you ARE an asshole... Did you bother to READ where I said I DO get out and help handicapped/elderly with bags? You have been blocked, I don't need comments from stupid jerks like you


----------



## Director T.Y. Sanchez (Sep 21, 2019)

chinagringo said:


> Maybe employment as a taxi driver would be a better choice?


If you're in a market where people still use taxis it is.



Bobbyk5487 said:


> I always help with luggage........maybe thats why I have one of the best ratings in my city and get a tip 90 percent of the time


Maybe they tip in NC if you help w/the bags, but on U/L in DC they don't. It's real funny they'll tip on Uber Black, XL, Taxi but not on X or Pool. You get a couple more tips on Lyft, but most people still don't even if you help.

That's been my experience and my drivers too. I don't drive as much as they do, but everything they tell me matches my exp.

Kalanick told them don't tip, so they don't.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

daveinlv said:


> Jesus Christ you ARE an @@@@@@@... Did you bother to READ where I said I DO get out and help handicapped/elderly with bags? You have been blocked, I don't need comments from stupid jerks like you


Thats the way... Block us all and it gets much more peaceful here....


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I jump out of my car immediately when I see anything that might / should go in the trunk. Why? Nice scuff, long scratch, and torn rubber trunk seal from times that a pax carelessly threw crap in without me getting there in time.
> 
> It's also an opportunity to stretch and just the right thing to do.


This is 100% correct. You cannot look at someone and correctly guess if they will be rough while loading anything. Always, always load all items to avoid damage.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

I would've been inclined to say "sure I can help you with the luggage", then unload everything to the sidewalk,cancel and leave - except that I wouldn't do that to an elderly couple.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Fat Man said:


> I don't care how old they are. I draw the line at luggage. It let them know that their money gets them from point a to point b. Period.


Wrong answer.
You will get no tips and a big dent in your trunk lid.


----------



## chinagringo (Dec 5, 2019)

To each their own but some of the attitudes exhibited on this forum obviously generate the complaints about 1☆ and zero tips! I make no excuses about being 72 and figure a little exercise never hurt anyone.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Honey, I'm considered "elderly" and I ALWAYS get out of my car and assist with luggage. Two reasons:1. I want to immediately message to the pax it's my vehicle and I'm in charge; and, 2.) I don't want them banging the crap out of my vehicle with their luggage, boxes, etc. Some pax don't care. They just cram and ram and shove their luggage, boxes, etc. I assist in loading to make sure the weight is distributed properly and to assure their stuff isn't damaged and neither is my vehicle. If a pax insists on loading, I smile a lot and tell him how to do it.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Yes, am that entitled. Live in Buckhead, expensive neighborhood. A cut above.
> 
> Would downrate you just for your attitude. And write up.


ROFLMAO at you thinking I'm impressed with you living in Buckhead. Living in an "affluent" neighborhood means jack shit if you're an asshat that discriminates against disabled women.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fozzie said:


> ROFLMAO at you thinking I'm impressed with you living in Buckhead. Living in an "affluent" neighborhood means jack shit if you're an asshat that discriminates against disabled women.


Your impression of me, or what I do, is none of my business.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Your impression of me, or what I do, is none of my business.


What if its my impression too...?&#128539;&#128539;&#128539;


----------



## chinagringo (Dec 5, 2019)

Who cares? We all dance to our choice of favorite music and what the heck are we doing judging someone else?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

chinagringo said:


> Who cares? We all dance to our choice of favorite music and what the heck are we doing judging someone else?


Im judging them because it makes the rest of look bad. And we get enough of a bad rap as it is...


----------



## chinagringo (Dec 5, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Im judging them because it makes the rest of look bad. And we get enough of a bad rap as it is...


Great point!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> *Yes, am that entitled. Live in Buckhead, expensive neighborhood. A cut above.*
> 
> Would downrate you just for your attitude. And write up.





Fozzie said:


> ROFLMAO at you thinking I'm impressed with you living in Buckhead. Living in an "affluent" neighborhood means jack shit if you're an asshat that discriminates against disabled women.


&#129300;&#129300; buckhead? Never heard of it.









And obv Atlanta Georgia ain't on here.

not surprised by somerset, one of my best clients when I was in retail sales was from that part of jersey. too generous, no kids and spoiled her nieces:nephews. Husband is tenured in an Ivy. So she has $$$ to drop and would go crazy over the "limited" editions.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


Nope, unless it is full on soft like a backpack you are not putting hardside or wheeled luggage on my leather interior. 
People that refuse to walk around and insist on sliding piss me off too. Some dumb MNFER with keys hanging off his belt loop scratched my back seat in the first month of driving.

Nope, please walk around to the other door just like if it was a friend's car.... Thank you.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Dekero said:


> What if its my impression too...?&#128539;&#128539;&#128539;


Read the post. Just said YOUR impression.

Don't care what you think.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I always help with luggage....but I guess since I been in the transportation industry for 20 years good customer service is second nature....maybe thats why I have one of the best ratings in my city and get a tip 90 percent of the time


90% is remarkable!!



welikecamping said:


> I would not tip and I would 1-star this driver.


For the past 4 years I've always gotten out so I decided to try something different this week. I popped the trunk when I arrived at the house. Rider loaded his own small suitcase. I again popped the trunk when we arrived at the airport. He grabbed his suitcase then gave me a 5 star rating plus a tip!!

You never know.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

goneubering said:


> 90% is remarkable!!
> 
> 
> For the past 4 years I've always gotten out so I decided to try something different this week. I popped the trunk when I arrived at the house. Rider loaded his own small suitcase. I again popped the trunk when we arrived at the airport. He grabbed his suitcase then gave me a 5 star rating plus a tip!!
> ...


Wouldn't cut it for me. Zero tip, down rating.

My two cents 
&#128526;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Wouldn't cut it for me. Zero tip, down rating.
> 
> My two cents
> &#128526;


Yeah but your too cheap to tip regardless so thats a worthless remark... You say all the time how you dont tip... Down rate.... Heck at least he opened the trunk I would've made u sit with the damn bag..


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

daveinlv said:


> Jesus Christ you ARE an @@@@@@@... Did you bother to READ where I said I DO get out and help handicapped/elderly with bags? You have been blocked, I don't need comments from stupid jerks like you


Like I said pops!!

and get some ice on those knees!!

and what exactly did you block?


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Wrong answer.
> You will get no tips and a big dent in your trunk lid.


He deserves dents in his trunk.


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

Fat Man said:


> I don't care how old they are. I draw the line at luggage. It let them know that their money gets them from point a to point b. Period.


Public Service Announcement: If you go by the name Fat Man, you most likely are fat, but you are for sure stupid ...

the thread that keeps giving! Happy Holidays everyone


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

DudeUbering said:


> Public Service Announcement: If you go by the name Fat Man, you most likely are fat, but you are for sure stupid ...
> 
> the thread that keeps giving! Happy Holidays everyone


Dude, Why the hate?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


I've hired and fired hundreds of people over 40 years.

I would smell this guy before he opened his mouth.
Loser.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

I’ve given it a lot of thought to the replies in this thread and still disagree with the majority of people here.

I believe that the drivers who are “always getting out and helping with luggage” have majorly hurt drivers overall because pax expect this now as part of they paid for; now pax believe that what they paid for... they think uber drivers are required to help and that what the fare includes is luggage packing service (hint: it isn’t. They only paid for driving). they also believe any driver that doesn’t is breaking uber rules ... So when you go “above and beyond” without being asked to, you are perpetuating a falsehood. The passenger now believes this is “par for the course” and that they already paid for the luggage help. Why should they tip if they already paid for it ?

Hence the lady told me “never had a driver not help me with luggage.” Apparently she thinks I am REQUIRED to help as part of the job. She paid for help and didn’t get it. I thought she paid for driving? Like I said, I don’t need a tip to help you but kindly ask for help because You didn’t pay for the help. You paid for the driver to move you from point a to b

Cue the “you won’t last in this industry, etc.” I have a 4.97 rating and get tipped here and there. But I believe that many times when I go “above and beyond,“ that many pax think they are getting the standard uber service and that there is now zero reason to tip.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I've given it a lot of thought to the replies in this thread and still disagree with the majority of people here.
> 
> I believe that the drivers who are "always getting out and helping with luggage" have majorly hurt drivers overall because pax expect this now as part of they paid for; now pax believe that what they paid for... they think uber drivers are required to help and that what the fare includes is luggage packing service (hint: it isn't. They only paid for driving). they also believe any driver that doesn't is breaking uber rules ... So when you go "above and beyond" without being asked to, you are perpetuating a falsehood. The passenger now believes this is "par for the course" and that they already paid for the luggage help. Why should they tip if they already paid for it ?
> 
> ...


Your post motivates to continue helping with luggage. In fact, stepping it up a few notches.

Thanks very much for this information. Great to know we're having a positive impact relative to customer expectations. &#128077;


----------



## daveinlv (Jun 9, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I've given it a lot of thought to the replies in this thread and still disagree with the majority of people here.
> 
> I believe that the drivers who are "always getting out and helping with luggage" have majorly hurt drivers overall because pax expect this now as part of they paid for; now pax believe that what they paid for... they think uber drivers are required to help and that what the fare includes is luggage packing service (hint: it isn't. They only paid for driving). they also believe any driver that doesn't is breaking uber rules ... So when you go "above and beyond" without being asked to, you are perpetuating a falsehood. The passenger now believes this is "par for the course" and that they already paid for the luggage help. Why should they tip if they already paid for it ?
> 
> ...


FINALLY!!! Somebody who GETS it... The rider pays for SAFE transportation between points A and B. ANYthing else is
an EXTRA, which may or may NOT be provided by the driver. The drivers who always get out and load/unload luggage
are making riders think that this service is required along with the safe ride.. Hint: IT IS NOT!

I've been driving for 2 1/2 years and started getting in/out of the car to load/unload bags. Since I'm in my late 60s and
have bad knees, after 6 months of doing this, I found I'd get home after a day of driving with swollen painful knees, so I decided that EXCEPT for elderly/handicapped OR someone who asked POLITELY, I'd pop the trunk and they could load/unload themselves. The change has not hurt my rating.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

DudeUbering said:


> Public Service Announcement: If you go by the name Fat Man, you most likely are fat, but you are for sure stupid ...


But, a guy with the nickname "Tiny" .... almost always is NOT.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Self-deprecation is a sign of personal strength.

Tiny... Yea

Fat man is probamic
Not because of his monicor, but because he likes being disruptive.

Future for him..... 
I'm not optometrist.


----------



## Alloverthemap (Sep 3, 2017)

But I didn't pay it forward. 

Valeria, at 4.69, is one of the lowest rated riders I've ever come across. And she wasn't alone. And ......... she was going to the airport, a half hour away.

She was snooty when I helped her with her luggage, projecting the sense I was doing her no favors by running my grubby hands all over her suitcase.The other passengers sashayed past me without any acknowledgement. And to top it off, once inside the car, Valeria asked me to turn off the music. 

Now, I wasn't going to do it anyway. But the prospect of four Europeans dominating the soundscape of the car's interior in their native tongue after treating me to eight cold shoulders would have sealed their fate even if I were receptive to the demand.

And so, just after exiting the Holiday Inn Express parking lot, I said that I would not be turning off the music and if they'd like to order another Uber I would be happy to end the ride. And happy I was as they took me up on my suggestion.

But getting back to the hotel required driving around a little, since the streets leading back to it were one-way. As expected, the hostilities began in earnest.

One of the ladies made the first bid. In a muted, whispery voice she said, "We will file a report about this."

Lady, you should have left well enough alone.

"MAD." was all I said in response.

The man in the front seat took the bait.

"Mad? What is that?"

Professorially, I replied, "Mutually Assured Destruction. It's a term from the cold war. I will also be filing a complaint about you."
At this point, the tension has been ratcheted up to Khruschev and Kennedy levels. Damn! If only Killer Queen had joined the fun!

They get out of the car and slam doors. Except the one which they didn't close at all, passenger side, behind me. I gesture to it wordlessly, but with maximum haught, as my head slowly swivels over my left shoulder and my nose elevates a bit.

They sneer and make other faces. I pause and somehow summon a line from the great, underrated parody Top Secret! A line even more delicious in light of their European sensibiities.

"Your attitude is being noted." 

I did not affect a Nazi inflection, but I did draw out the five words so that each lasted a good long time.
Anyway, bad mood, uplifted mood, snarky mood. What could be next? A grave situation.


----------



## Catty Patty (Jun 23, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Give me three guesses what your full time m-f job is:
> 1) Since you have such affection for the elderly my first guess is you are an orderly at a medicaid nursing home.
> 2) Based on your customer service skills I'd say you must work for the Uber Driver Support Team.
> 3) If #1 or #2 isn't correct, based on your sunny disposition I'd guess you work at the State Motor Vehicle Dept.


This may be the funniest thing I've ever read in this forum!! &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Reregirl73 (Mar 22, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Yeah, I don't do a lot of stuff.. as I have stated on this site often... But I do believe we are in a customer service business..
> 
> Stop being a lazy ass and help load the luggage, nothing pisses me off more than watching other Uber drivers pull up at the airport and they just sit their fat asses in the driver seat while the customer tries to figure out their Trunk and load luggage... Whole time. Drivers picking his nose.... Lazy ass.
> 
> ...


I whole hearty disagree. I am not touching luggage. I will open my hatch and make sure they don't scratch up my car. It is not lazy to not touch their property. It is protecting yourself just as he said.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Reregirl73 said:


> I whole hearty disagree. I am not touching luggage. I will open my hatch and make sure they don't scratch up my car. It is not lazy to not touch their property. It is protecting yourself just as he said.


To each there own... Im gonna guess your car looks like the SUV in the airport pickup lane in front.of me over the weekend.. hatchback area full of crap... Woman and 2 kids ordered ride... 3 bags.. driver had to stuff and cram to get it in.. and then because she had so much crap....actually had to put one of the bags in the back seat with the kids....then the Passenger goes to get in the front and CAN'T because the seat had backpacks and coats all in it ..

I mean if your going to provide a service.. do so... If you going to leave your car full of junk and your renting it out to others... Your doing it wrong...

I hope Noone scratches the shyt out if your car loading stuff.... Cuz last I checked watching them load stuff helps nothing... And honestly why even bother getting out if the car if your just gonna watch.... Absurd.


----------



## Adis (Oct 17, 2017)

I looked at this delusional post and had to post a reply... guy says miami rideshare is amazing Lol

I did few thousand miami rides and can tell you that you are out of your mind. Don't know where to start...

Let's start w tips. A person in miami wouldn't tip you if you needed it for medicine. Word tip doesn't exist in Dade county. Maybe maybe a tourist going from south beach to airport..Spanish people have no clue what tip is..

How about druggies and drunks all over the place. Miami is one huge ghetto w whole a lot of addicts

How about horrible roads w rush hour type or traffic all day. At 4pm you literally can not even escape the city.

How about the huge amount uninsured drivers from all those ghettos driving like maniacs.

You can do 20 rides in south beach/downtown and w no surge you just can't make anything . 2.50 uber minimum and 2.89 lyft , you can do those short south beach rides all night and just can't make crap

I can just go on and on...bridges opening downtown, accidents all over the place, have to speak Spanish just to work there ...

There is only 1 thing miami is good for when it comes to rideshare, and that is the chicks

But it's good to see you can brainwash your own self into thinking miami is great . I am sure its helping you get through your days

Oh and 25 dollars an hour 24/7. hahahaha. No comment on that

QUOTE="MuchoMiles, post: 5646251, member: 185544"]
Most of you don't live in South Florida.

Miami-Dade is an International hot spot, no pun intended, that most of you would not make it.

Why? Cause your an a$$hole according to these responses.

Miami ride share is amazing. $25 hour/ 24 hours a day (mostly)

The money is with the locals & hipster crowd. (It is Miami). Super cool riders here. Though we do have vomit riders 24/7. Ha. I've had a rash lately. Like 10am is throw up time

Problem: everyone around the globe comes to Miami frequently. We don't have one timers. It's paradise here !!! So with the 150 million visitors annually... we get the 2% undesirables

So Miami driver, obviously the woman wasn't a local. Miami people never speak to each other like that. 7 bags ???? You should of had a twenty in your hand when I hit the curb.

Finally, moderator, someone please report that I'm writing this ..... there are people on this board that need to be banned. It's appalling you continue to let these people post here.

Ok ladies & gents.... ping is calling !!!

And happy "ART BASEL" To all Miami drivers. I know U BANKED !!!!!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Adis said:


> I looked at this delusional post and had to post a reply... guy says miami rideshare is amazing Lol
> 
> I did few thousand miami rides and can tell you that you are out of your mind. Don't know where to start...
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
BAM.... there it is... @MiamiKid did you catch that? Miami is a shytshow....

Love it... Well said &#128077;


----------



## Reregirl73 (Mar 22, 2019)

Dekero said:


> To each there own... Im gonna guess your car looks like the SUV in the airport pickup lane in front.of me over the weekend.. hatchback area full of crap... Woman and 2 kids ordered ride... 3 bags.. driver had to stuff and cram to get it in.. and then because she had so much crap....actually had to put one of the bags in the back seat with the kids....then the Passenger goes to get in the front and CAN'T because the seat had backpacks and coats all in it ..
> 
> I mean if your going to provide a service.. do so... If you going to leave your car full of junk and your renting it out to others... Your doing it wrong...
> 
> I hope Noone scratches the shyt out if your car loading stuff.... Cuz last I checked watching them load stuff helps nothing... And honestly why even bother getting out if the car if your just gonna watch.... Absurd.


Pretty big assumption. No I leave nothing in my car. It is absurd to expect the driver to load your luggage. My service is driving someone from point A to point B. If they appear to be having difficulty I will help. If they are about to scratch or damage my car I will stop them.


----------



## Intoxicologist (Jun 10, 2016)

#1 mission in being an Uber driver and making money. Give friendly and efficient CUSTOMER SERViCE. They were elderly. Do you want some jack wagon doing that to YOUR mom and dad? Not only that people will eff up your paint on the bumper by carelessly loading their luggage into your car. Although I think your perspective on this is incredibly stupid, I don't mind it. I need more dipwicks like you driving for Uber so I can keep a high rating and stable income.

Remember this: THE RIDER IS THE MOST IMPORTANT PART OF THE EQUATION. As soon as you lose sight of this you start doing stupid crap like making elderly folks load their own luggage. WTF man...really?


----------



## Kaiser Soze (Nov 16, 2017)

I help load. Reasons have already been stated:

1. helps my tips
2. protects my car
3. right thing to do.
4. helps my tips.


Airport dude has never yelled at me for loading luggage.


----------



## RideshareSteveB (Dec 21, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> Somewhat Elderly couple with 7 bags. I pull up to the airport pickup area and the pax's husband walks up to me & finds me. I open trunk. They begin to pack the luggage in the back With no issues. Husband then asks if they can use the front seat to load another bag. I said yes of course.
> 
> then while talking to her husband, the wife (a bit frustrated) says "I never had an Uber driver not help with the luggage."
> 
> ...


Well, it certainly is up to you. But out of common courtesy, if I see that they have several bags at their house or the airport, I always get out and help them. It boosts ratings and tips.


----------



## crazyb (Feb 16, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Yeah, I don't do a lot of stuff.. as I have stated on this site often... But I do believe we are in a customer service business..
> 
> Stop being a lazy ass and help load the luggage, nothing pisses me off more than watching other Uber drivers pull up at the airport and they just sit their fat asses in the driver seat while the customer tries to figure out their Trunk and load luggage... Whole time. Drivers picking his nose.... Lazy ass.
> 
> ...


Well I am an female elderly driver - 65. If they are younger than me and very able bodied why should I help? I always help someone who is in worse shape than me, handicapped, has young children with car seat and stroller. I have even carried groceries. I did have one muscular over 6' man drop a heavy suitcase at my feet and got into my car. Picking that thing up was a *****. No tip of course. I felt like he thought of me as a piece of dirt. Now if I see a guy like that coming towards me with a suitcase, I stay in my car and pop the trunk.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I always did. Then I played the “I wonder which bag the bodies in” game.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

mch said:


> Help old people with their bags. It's not rocket science. No wonder people think we're scumbags.


I always help female and old people. Men can do it themselves. Got always a nice tip. And I drive a 55.000 Mercedes ml 350.



crazyb said:


> Well I am an female elderly driver - 65. If they are younger than me and very able bodied why should I help? I always help someone who is in worse shape than me, handicapped, has young children with car seat and stroller. I have even carried groceries. I did have one muscular over 6' man drop a heavy suitcase at my feet and got into my car. Picking that thing up was a @@@@@. No tip of course. I felt like he thought of me as a piece of dirt. Now if I see a guy like that coming towards me with a suitcase, I stay in my car and pop the trunk.


You should have never got out of your car. Especially for men at your age.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

mch said:


> Help old people with their bags. It's not rocket science. No wonder people think we're scumbags.


things have changed now haven't they. Still touching the rona bags?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I always help female and old people. Men can do it themselves. Got always a nice tip. And I drive a 55.000 Mercedes ml 350.
> 
> 
> You should have never got out of your car. Especially for men at your age.


I used to help only old people. Women can do by themselves . After all they claimed to be feminist and not in need for men . &#128536;&#128514;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> things have changed now haven't they. Still touching the rona bags?


Wear gloves !


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> things have changed now haven't they. Still touching the rona bags?


Rona bags of cheeseburgers. Thats about it. I stopped driving the 2nd week of March.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Just do your job! Would it kill you to help them? And they have to ask first?
What are you......14 years old?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

mch said:


> Rona bags of cheeseburgers. Thats about it. I stopped driving the 2nd week of March.


He waited 7 months so he could finally get you back.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> He waited 7 months so he could finally get you back.


He moved the goal posts. Not touching bags because of the virus vs not touching bags because you werent raised correctly are two completley different things. Not to mention, if I was cool w having people in close proximity with me in my car, Id have no problem touching their rona bags.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I always jump out and help. I don't want them doing it wrong. I don't want them dinging up my vehicle as they swing the bags around. Nobody's going to care for your possessions as well as you would.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Assuming the pax gives me time, I always jump out to help as well. My mom would roll in her resting spot if I didn't. Now some pax are really fast and/or they approach from the rear before I even know what is going on and load up on their own even before the 'say your name' dance. 
It really isn't that hard and no I don't do it for a possible tip.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I used to help only old people. Women can do by themselves . After all they claimed to be feminist and not in need for men . &#128536;&#128514;


I don't like when pple touch my stuff without asking. Esp after seeing women leave the bathroom without washing their hands &#129314;

but yes, like you, I only help the elderly but even some don't want me to help, as they want to still be independent and capable. either way works for me.


----------



## Youburr (Aug 22, 2019)

I will gladly handle rona bags once I get the rona vax. Haven't driven since the end of Feb and probably wont until the vax is in my damn arm.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

I usually offer to help with luggage, groceries, etc. More often than not I’m tipped for it. Especially an elderly couple dude, good grief. You must be a millennial.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

mch said:


> Not to mention, if I was cool w having people in close proximity with me in my car, Id have no problem touching their rona bags.


This.

With people already sharing air in close proximity, that ship has already sailed IMHO. Suitcase handles are negligible compared to that. Virus avoidance during deliveries is much more manageable.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I would have cancelled for too much luggage. I've traveled the world with one bag. Nobody needs seven bags and a guitar.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> This was funny and shocking to me. Maybe I'm wrong but I thought if someone desires assistance from another human, they kindly first ask for it? is that not what humans are taught instinctively to do? Also Am I a driver or a porter? I get paid to do one thing.


As a Driver looking for Tips you always assist with Luggage ..ESPECIALLY at the Airport. Just common sense


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I haven’t driven since mid-march too and I would help with bags in a time of Corona if I was driving because I’d have hand sanitizer everywhere. After I helped I would slather it on.

Previously, I’d always get out at least to supervise as passengers sometimes shovestuff their that doesn’t fit or ding up the car. Most men will say, thanks I got it. But the elderly appreciate it and tip also.

How's it going for those of you still driving. I can’t believe I’m about to say this but I almost miss it. Got UI from my other job. Maybe I will be back in the fall on the road. Cali way to dangerous for me now.


----------



## 33101sundevil (Jul 14, 2020)

The Way 2 Tips
is going beyond expected service.

Stone cold Serious &#128528;
Luggage &#129523; & Grocery bag handling is easy opportunity
for more $$$$.
I'll take any excuse to get out of the car off my ass.

Sitting is the New Smoking
https://www.corporatewellnessmagazi...itting-at-your-office-desk-is-the-new-smoking


----------

